#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
<ninjak> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<aimenaims> QUESTION : I'm a developper and want to contribute to a Ubuntu software project, is there some sort of project list of the most strategic software that needs help badly and quickly, considering where Canonical is heading to ?
<JoseeAntonioR> aimenaims: we're not live right now, but you can surely check http://ubuntu.com/community
<LinuxDoug> QUESTION: Have they ever actually found bigfoot on that show?
<JoseeAntonioR> LinuxDoug: we'll be live in 10 minutes!
<JoseeAntonioR> Live now!
<Vince-0> Nice cap!
<tangent_> yep
<PabloRuabies> Question: Which is the status of the LoCo materials project?
<Vince-0> backj
<LinuxDoug> Welcome back
<IloveBeef> QUESTION: When will there be a BBQpad App for the Ubuntu Phone / Tablet?
<Sephiroth_> QUESTION: When will the Ubuntu Phone image be available for the public to download?
<shocm> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu working with hardware vendors for the new Ubuntu tablet? If so which one(s)?
<GroovyGrip> QUESTION Understandibly there is a lot of fuss about Ubuntu on Phones, but there is not much news about Ubuntu on Android -what is going on with that? And as I asked before - did you see ASUS PadFone (as you said you would)? If you havent you should take a look - it's basically hardware for your idea (one device for everything)
<sebsebseb> hi
<tangent_> QUSTION: Do you have ubuntu phone or tablet whit you right now?
<LinuxDoug> hey sebsebseb
<Ugo> hi
<sebsebseb> LinuxDoug: hi
<vihryn> QESTION: Will desktop ubuntu migrate on qt?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Why is this the first time I see you wearing a hat in one of these things?
<J-Dizzle> Will we see desktop ubuntu using Qt as it's codebase by 14.04?
<Sephiroth_> QUESTION: So, when i download the image tomorrow, can i tweak it much?
<bobweaver> Question: this is awesome I can not wait to hack away at this code base !!!!!!
<bobweaver> ok not a questions lol
<bobweaver> but for real ...
<bobweaver> QUESTION: is there going to be a bzr branch
<Ugo> QUESTION : Hi, What's going on with GIMP on the Ubuntu Tablet presentation video ? Is it a new GIMP UI or is it the HUD accessing GIMP functionalities ? It's just amazing but I don't get how it works ?
<marianoi> Question, any word on MS Exchange integration? navigation apps? contacts?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: I guess Canonical may be at Embedded Linux Confrence in October in Edinbrugh UK, but will Jono if so?
<marcoceppi> Quick boot
<justin86> QUESTION: Will Canonical participate in Cebit this year? Will there be yet another announcement of some kind? :)
<Brad_> sorry if someone already asked this but, starting Thu, will I be able to install ubuntu tablet on a nexus 7?  are there any instructions? limitations?
<sebsebseb> yeah that looks nice actualy for Ubuntu
<starmanaquarius> Question: Could it be possible for us Ubuntu users to be offered the option to turn on or off the commercial components during installation? (on line searches from the Dash which offer some  products, shopping lenses, etc.)
<Elken> QUESTION: Several here, 1) Any release plans for Ubuntu Tablets? 2) When/Will the image be released and 3) What devices would be supported?
<Brad_> QUESTION:  sorry if someone already asked this but, starting Thu, will I be able to install ubuntu tablet on a nexus 7?  are there any instructions? limitations?
<sebsebseb> uh did he answer my question about the hat already?  I had some video isuses
<Ugo> QUESTION : Will Ubuntu's voice recognition be Open-Source and available offline ? I fear that Ubuntu will become like Android : Voice-recognition will be made on Canonical servers, accessible via an API but not Open-Source :( ?
<GroovyGrip> QUESTION: Is it true that the tommorow image will be also available or Nexus 4? I am asking because there was not much about using N4 in development so far
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Hi Ubuntu Phone has 'no lock screen' just a welcome screen, however will there be an option to have a passcode or gestured based lock? Sorry if this has already been asked. Nice Hat ;)
<IloveBeef> QUESTION: Is this the real Skype running in the tablet video or is this just a mock up?
<HAiro> i'd like to see an allways on voice control, that can be activacted with a keyword, ie: "Ubuntu, open firefox", any word about this feature?
<Ugo> QUESTION : When we dock an Ubuntu phone or tablet to transform it in a desktop, is there any reboot of the system needed ? If not, do the apps need to restart to load the appropriate interface or can they adapt their interface without quiting ?
<Elken> QUESTION: More of a software advisory than an actual question, but have you tried apt-fast? It's a script that downloads packages through apt MUCH faster.
<tangent_> QUESTION: How can i contribute ubuntu (especially on phones), as a guy with no idea about programming
<sebsebseb> oh lost jono
<sebsebseb> ?
<Elken> QUESTION: Where the heck did you go?
<sebsebseb> ok he's back
<vihryn> QUESTION: When we can see Software Centre for mobile devices ?
<IloveBeef> QUESTION: Why is the stream always breaking? :@
<JoseeAntonioR> back now, sorry for that drop :)
<bobweaver> QUESTION:is UDS in oakland this year ? where do people go to apply for sponsorship ?
<Guest63448> QUESTION: i'd like to see an always on voice control, that can be activacted with a keyword, ie: "Ubuntu, open firefox", any word about this feature?
<Ugo> QUESTION : Even if you're making Ubuntu convergent, an ARM system is still not a x86 one and so the apps can't run like that from one device to another or can they ? I don't get how you can make desktop apps run on ARM.
<Elken> QUESTION: Are you planning to visit any of the LinuxCons in Edinburgh this October?
<Pepe__> Hello
<Sephiroth_> QUESTION: I really want to have my music up at the ubuntu music store, but my distributor says they can't help me with that. What should i do??
<sebsebseb> QUESTIN: Why is JoseeAntonioR on the video cast anyway?
<JoseeAntonioR> sebsebseb: I'm the one managing the ubuntuonair accounts and pages :)
<netcurli> QUESTION: Will Canonical be at LinuxTag in Germany this year?
<MercuryMan> My question is, if I am currently running Ubuntu on my nexus 7, will I be able to just upgrade tomorrow?
<sebsebseb> netcurli: will you?
<graphix> hey, when will the n4 and gnex image available for download (exact time)?
<popey> graphix: we dont give times
<graphix> oki
<graphix> thx
<sebsebseb> popey: are you going to Linuxcon and that in October?
<bobweaver> because JoseeAntonioR  is AWESOME !!!!!
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Will the Netflix Desktop app be added to the software centre instead of needing to add a PPA?
<sebsebseb> popey: Edinbrugh
<netcurli> sebsebseb: maybe
<GroovyGrip> QUESTION Will you make it possible by default to force Full Ubuntu desktop view if you are using a tablet or determening(not sure if spelled it right) situations in which the view will change or not?
<popey> sebsebseb: dunno, maybe
<popey> sebsebseb: first I've heard of it is when you just asked ☺
<sebsebseb> popey: and Embbeded Linux conference and Automotive thing to
<none_of_them> QUESTION: Hello Jono! Good to see you. Don't know if that has been asked before but what time can we expect those images tomorrow?
<sebsebseb> after
<Ugo> QUESTION : Are the drivers of Ubuntu desktop also available for Phone & Tablet, especially Printers' drivers (so I can print with an Ubuntu Tablet).
<popey> none_of_them: we dont give times
<sebsebseb> popey: can get a nice cheap flight from the local air port at the moment, but not sure about other stuff yet so
<none_of_them> Thanks Alan.
<Elken> QUESTION: When you were discussing Ubuntu for Android, you mentioned a feature whereby you could essentially "dock" the portable system onto a full desktop system and passing the session onto that. Will this feature exist on either tablet or phone?
<GroovyGrip> Thanks Jose!
<GuidoPallemans_> QUESTION: is a countdown timer the new way to announce all things Ubuntu?
<MercuryMan> Just apt-get the upgrade on my nexus 7 tomorrow or will I need to flash from my Ubuntu Desktop?
<Elken> Good point to cut out
<IloveBeef> not again -.-
<sebsebseb> and stream down again oh well
<netcurli> and the stream dropped again
<siriusly> gone
 * popey puts 50p in the meter
<GuidoPallemans_> back
<popey> back
<sebsebseb> popey: I wonder where the next OGG Camp is as well and the dates :d
<netcurli> :D
<bobweaver> droped again
<Cracknel> :))
<Elken> Gone again
<sebsebseb> down again
<bobweaver> restart stream
<Sephiroth_> goddamnit!
<bobweaver> youtube
<GuidoPallemans_> REQUEST: let's make our own video streaming service, with blackjack, and hookers!
<sebsebseb> idea: lets' use ustream agian, heh heh, joke :d
<Linux> lol
<IloveBeef> :D
<bobweaver> thanks JoseeAntonioR  and jono for restarting stream
<Elken> So
<Elken> Nice weather we're having in <insert location here>.
<JoseeAntonioR> back in a couple mins
<IloveBeef> Minutes?
<sebsebseb> who used to watch Jono doing his Q&A on ustream other than  LinuxDoug myself and a few others I guess
<sebsebseb> ?
<popey> i did
<popey> ☺
<sebsebseb> popey: yep you were one fo the few others :d
 * bobweaver googles LinuxDoug 
<sebsebseb> Laidies and gentelemn Google Hangouts is meant to be better, but currently expereincing technical issues,  please hold on to something, and it will be back shortly
<sebsebseb> !
<d0od> Now, a message from our sponsors....
<d0od> "BIG BEEFY BBQS ARE GREAT FOR BBQ BIG BITS OF BEEFY BEEF"
<jono> mmmm beef
<IloveBeef> i love beef
<netcurli> :D
<bobweaver> venison
<Elken> Gotta love those....Beefy miracles.
<bobweaver> yum yum woops I mean apt
<sebsebseb> Fedora 17
<IloveBeef> :D
<jono> reload the page people
<jono> we are back
<Elken> <Insert subliminal Fedora plug here>
<ahayzen> I see Jono!
<netcurli> i see you
<Elken> It's Senor Bacon
<sebsebseb> see and hear
<siriusly> yeppers
<Elken> Roger
<d0od> you look so young in a hat...
<Sephiroth_> Is it back on?
<Elken> QUESTION: When you were discussing Ubuntu for Android, you mentioned a feature whereby you could essentially "dock" the portable system onto a full desktop system and passing the session onto that. Will this feature exist on either tablet or phone?
<Elken> Very.
<LinuxTugaz> O.o
<GuidoPallemans_> jono: it has become a video now...
<Elken> Love you really Jono, no homo.
<Guest42> QUESTION: Are there any plans to rewrite the unity desktop ui in Qt like the phone and tablet? Thanks!
<IloveBeef> QUESTION: What car do you drive?
<bobweaver> Question: will you (jono) take 1 minute at the end of this to do a hangout Or can you right now just say what you do for canonical and thank people for wanting to make apps ?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: What are the requirements for an application to become default in Ubuntu Desktop and how does this go through review? P.S. Was being serious about the hat it is nice, I will have to get one myself.
<ment0s> what kind of a questions can we ask ?
<Elken> QUESTION: Can you spend a few minutes answering this question in as complex manner as possible to kill time?
<ment0s> i mean on what area
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Before Steam came to Ubuntu and other distros who decided to support it as well,  for quite a while ou got asked in like every Q&A when Steam would be coming to Ubuntu and you didn't know, but now  that it has, have you actually had time to try it out and play some games using it yourself?
<rrnwexec1> QUESTION: How was the BBQ weekend? Are you now a certified grillmaster?
<Ugo> QUESTION : On Ubuntu Mobile/tablet, the fact that we have to pull up the lower bar and then press “back” to go back seems very heavy and not quick for a so frequently used function. What do you think ?
<fyksen> yes
<jimmy> QUESTION: do you listen to any podcast? if so which? linux or any other?
<fyksen> QUESTION: What's the "status" on Ubuntu TV? Tried installing it yesterday in a VM, and it was a hussle.
<d0od> Ahh I love it when jono gets all soap-box-y ^_^
<jimmy> QUESTION:  how is core apps project going?
<bobweaver> QUESTION: can I use that (what you just said about my question) for my class on sat ?
<fyksen> QUSTION: When will the images for Ubuntu phone/tablet be realesed tomorrow?
<bobweaver> fyksen,  I asked you on the channel some questions and you left
<fyksen> QUESTION: When will the images for Ubuntu phone/tablet be realesed tomorrow?
<bobweaver> on the ubuntu-tv channel that is
<Sephiroth_> QUESTION: How much did your drumset cost? I want one!
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Are you playing guitor or drums today?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: how much information does your team get about products pre-launch?
<popey> QUESTION: Can you please tell my daughter (Sophie) to stop listening to Jono Bacon, and do her homework?
<bobweaver> rotflol
<sebsebseb> ah frooze
<jimmy> QUESTION: USC is DRM free, so android market used to be. Do you think it will stay this way? Developers would like to protect their apps, do you think Canonical will be able to keep their policy?
<sebsebseb> or something
<sebsebseb> oh back
<sebsebseb> or laggy for me
<sebsebseb> a bit
<popey> AlanBell: we need jono bingo where you points every time jono mentions BBQ
<AlanBell> can be done
<d0od> popey: Yes!
<AlanBell> ubingo for bbq
<pemibo> QUESTION: I never really got how that circle thing on the locksc... ah wellcome screen works. I often heard that it is somehow related to the users habbits. Could you explan it a little bit? (how is it different to a lockscreen?) Thanks :)
<popey> ujonobingo
<AlanBell> http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/ btw people
<sebsebseb> so we got jono in a litlte thing now?
<sebsebseb> or is that just me?
<popey> video is fine for me
<sebsebseb> maybe I need to re load
<sebsebseb> it's trying to give me the norjaml one to
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Can you repeate the games answer, I was having problems with the video at the time.
<popey> \o/
<popey> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<Sephiroth_> QUESTION: What do you think about the Google Glasses? And will Ubuntu make a OS for that? Would be amazing to sync it with Ubuntu phone/tablet.
<sebsebseb> podcasts are so time consuming yeah
<sebsebseb> to listen to propelry
<sebsebseb> not this listning in a faster way I got told about hmm
<Elken> QUESTION: For the benefit of the few that missed it, could you reiterate the noise of a train?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: if the phone is going into two major geographies, and the press releases were in Spanish, Mandarin and English, which language isn't going to be used?
<d0od> QUESTION: In the Ubuntu Tablet promo whizz through video there is a screen showing a video available to 'buy from Ubuntu One' or 'stream from Amazon' - is the Ubuntu One bit a touch of hopeful flair or something on the roadmap?
<bobweaver> Thanks Jono
<tangent_> QUESTION: will there be a music app on tomorrows phone release
<Ugo> QUESTION : Do you plan to make a tool to create apps' icons that fit the Ubuntu Phone/Tablet Theme ? (or maybe just a template for Gimp /Inkscape ?).Or maybe you plan to make it automatic like on IOS (which adds the shadows, round borders, automatically on your icon...) ?
<d0od> Ugo: I'd love to see that
<sebsebseb> I don't what it is, but... froozen video hmm
<sebsebseb> for me anyway
<popey> i hate you jono
<bobweaver> lol
<AlanBell> lol
<Sephiroth_> xD
<IloveBeef> QUESTION: Will there be Linux for pony beings? :D
<popey> she just went "really!?"
<d0od> popey: be meta - buy her a beef product ;)
 * sebsebseb tries to get video back
<LinuxDoug> BBQ free space!
<sebsebseb> ok back
<sebsebseb> or kind of
<sebsebseb> what did he say after the freeze? seemeed I missed something funny :(
<Ugo> Arg it's freezing :(
<sebsebseb> Ugo: I am getting quite a few issues with it
<d0od> folks: jono is lying. he's wearing uGlasses right now!
<Ugo> sebsebseb: yep it's the same here :S
<pemibo> QUESTION: Can we expect some surprises for tomorrow or has everything that's in the first release of Ubuntu Phone OS allready been shown? Thanks again ;)
<sebsebseb> Ugo: got it back now though :)
<sebsebseb> after realdoign
<ment0s__> What are relations between cannonical and google? If ubuntu will be successful on phones can we expect some kind of fight for a market share or those two companies are more to cooperate with each other?
<sebsebseb> reloading
<Ugo> sebsebseb: Yeah it's back now ;)
<sebsebseb> issues again uh
<sebsebseb> went down for me again uh
<sebsebseb> seems some of this may just be me
<bobweaver> video is fine on my end
<popey> jono: didnt cut out here, its fine
<thohag> video is just fine
<Ugo> video is fine for me now
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: Are you using your ubuntu phone as your primary mobilephone? Thinking of staying with u-phone from thursday on
<ment0s__> you skipped my question :/
<ment0s__> and now asking for quesitons
<Sephiroth_> What happened?!
<ment0s__>  What are relations between cannonical and google? If ubuntu will be successful on phones can we expect some kind of fight for a market share or those two companies are more to cooperate with each other?
<tangent_> question: whats your favourite bands
<rrnwexec1> QUESTION: Got Jam?
<IloveBeef> QUESTION: What do you have to do in an hour?
<d0od> 'co-oppetition'. TIL.
<tangent_> QUESTION: whats your favourite bands
<netcurli> yes, we hear you
<ment0s__> go for it
<ment0s__> cant see the lablel :P
<ment0s__> mine is charged and ready for flashing tomorrow
<bobweaver> Look at that Mic it is awesome !
<Ugo> bobweaver: +1
<ment0s__> what time can we expect links for download
<tangent_> thanks Jono! Up the Irons
<ahayzen> thanks Jono :)
<jono> thanks all!
<jono> and now...lunch
<Ugo> thanks bye
<Elken> quit
<Kitaquwi> hola
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-21
<J_Seo> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, J_Seo
<J_Seo> why?
<J_Seo> why?
<turffy> sorry when again is the release of the ubuntu mobile OS?
<turffy> and can I install it on nexus one? whats the HW requirement?
<dholbach> good morning
<redtape-renegade> mornin'
<redtape-renegade> is jono on today ???
<GuidoPallemans> no that was yesterday
<GuidoPallemans> https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=dno3ip0msg552dei3e3r7m8jl0%40group.calendar.google.com
<hypnotix2000> Not sure if this question has been asked. The Touch/Install on Wiki.Ubuntu still displays the old message. Not sure but are the images available for the Galaxy Nexus yet?
<popey> hypnotix2000: wrong channel really ☺
 * sky770 takes a deep breath..HAH atleast no more random connects :D
<sky770> unlike #ubuntu-phone
<tilal6991> Is anyone else trying to compile ubuntu android layer?
<sky770> neg; not for me; not now :p
<tilal6991> Right I've managed but it's untested
<sky770> platform?
<sky770> I meant what's your target specs?
<tilal6991> sky770: Sony XT - MSM8960
<tilal6991> Equivalent to mako
<sky770> hm
<tilal6991> Downloading the massive common file right now
<tilal6991> * zip
<tilal6991> 450 MB :/
<sky770> I would say wait a bit before flashing it for real :|
<sky770> "A porting guide for adapting this layer to other devices is coming soon; stay tuned!"
<tilal6991> Oh well
<tilal6991> It compiled
<sky770> even if you got a compiled build then too*
<tilal6991> How bad could it be lol?
<tilal6991> I'm a risk taker
<sky770> brick :D
<tilal6991> I pushed the mako libs to mint
<sky770> though not that hard..
<tilal6991> And it didn't brick so I think I'll be OK
<sky770> we can always unbrick the thingy..but meh IMO better to watch and observe first..
<tilal6991> Fair enough lol
<sky770> hang on..
<sky770> :D
<tilal6991> OMG the ubuntu-phone is blowing up
<sky770> if you get success just make sure you get a vid up on tube ;)
<tilal6991> Sure
<sky770> thx
 * sky770 zzZZZ
<fdsg> Hi! source come out tomorrow?
<mozzwald> fdsg: Ubuntu Touch source is out now
<Venom> hello
<fdsg> sources come out tomorrow?
<n8behavior> Is this live?
<Venom> yes its live
<trond_> Could this run on old phone hardware - like htc hero?
<joban> will there be images for another non-nexus phones?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-22
<paul_> is UBANTU going to be ported to the CDMA gnex toro?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, did you ping the folks in #canonical-sysadmin about the ticket?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: yep, they said they're waiting the report from the security guys
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I think most of them are in American time zones: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+members#active
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: actually, all of them
<dholbach> dunno if anyone of them works crazy hours
<JoseeAntonioR> I don't think so, but well
<JoseeAntonioR> I was wondering if they can just give the approval, as it's written by Wordpress (I don't think there's something that will break machines in there)
<dholbach> I'm not sure it's that easy - there's a lot of trust-worthy organisations who write code, still they ship code which is vulnerable
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, right, then it'll just be a matter of waiting
<dholbach> maybe it's worth pinging them again
<JoseeAntonioR> will try right now, let's just hope for the best
<dholbach> *cross fingers*
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: we did get a quick sanity check!
<JoseeAntonioR> just checked the ticket
<vikewoods> hello everyone , has anyone tried to install ubuntu os on galaxy s 2 ?
<GuidoPallemans> #ubuntu-phone
<vikewoods> thx )
<cha0stein1066> i have a comment very important as a full ubuntu  user and developer .WHY ARE YOU MAKING UBUNTU LESS CONTROLLED BY THE END USER ? and what about the security monitoring on PERSONAL INFORMATION
<aaaaaaa> .
<Nikez> Will the sources be available today?
<dank101> Hey
<fasfasf> hi
<guest_____> is source available for ubuntu touch?
<dank101> guest_____, in 1 hour it will
<dank101> shut up and wait
<nikisa> what if my phone doesn't support cyanogen mod
<nikisa> can it run UBUNTU OS?
<Jan> Hello :D
<M40> I hope to see a version of Ubuntu Touch for Samsung S I9100 :)
<FaDev> HI there
<Darkey> hey everyone
<riccardo96> hello everyone!
<riccardo96> Hey, Are there anyone?
<aartist> riccardo96: hi
<bradleyd> yes
<lukw> yes
<Euro> yes
<raduk> hi pps
<bradleyd_> hello raduk
<raduk> what time does it start? 1500
<Euro> yes, UTC
<_polto_> hi
<raduk> ok thanks
<Captain_> yuppers
<Saufiwahab> Greeting.. im from malaysia =)
<Captain_> where did fluffy hair guy go?
<_polto_> I would like to test ubuntu-phone on my Samsung Galaxy Note 1, then will it be possible to compile Ubuntu-phone from sources as the Free Software promise ? ;)
<nikisa> hey guys, my phone doesnt support cyanogen mod, can i build UBUNTU OS based on a stock or a custom roms avvailble for my phone?
<nikisa> is it possible?
<Captain_> QUESTION: What devices do you currently support?
<oudai> god how much ubuntu made the world bitter place
<Captain_> ... I have a feeling this is the wrong channel...
<hrw> Captain_: it is listed on page already. Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 4/7/10
<bradleyd_> 15 more minutes
<Captain_> thanks hrw
<nikisa> waiting for hangout >_<
<wladek> Will dual boot will be available when I install Ubuntu OS? To boot android and ubuntu? sorry, if question was already answered.
<nikisa> 9 minutes to go
<tondin> yes!
<mibofra> hi :)
<hcbt> hi all
<ali1234> is this the right channel to ask questions, when it starts?
<hcbt> ali1234: yes
<mibofra> strange thing:Service Temporarily Unavailable
<mibofra> on ubuntuonair.com
<fabiux> yeah
<hcbt> strange, works for me
<Dettymac> I see you
<mcrac> whats up?
<nikisa> 5 minutes :P
<mibofra> ok now it's ok :))
<hcbt> anyone using touch preview?
<aartist> I see(k) you.
<Pulkit> what are the minimum requirements to run ubuntu on phone?
<nikisa> @Pulkit 1 gig cortex a9 , 512 ram, multi touch is minimum
<aartist> Which type of phone, you can run ubuntu on ?
<_polto_> then will it be possible to compile Ubuntu-phone from sources as the Free Software promise ? ;) I have not seen any announce about the sources availability.
<dholbach> ubuntuonair.com is updated, some of you might have to reload if the video does not say "Ubuntu Touch something"
<Tuxkalle> aartist images for the nexus devices now
<yonathaniel> wheres the stream?
<hcbt> aartist: galaxy nexus and nexus 4 for now
<GuidoPallemans> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MOvGullZwcw
<dholbach> starts in 2m
<yonathaniel> ach
<nikisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MOvGullZwcw
<yonathaniel> seems a lot of key Ubuntu devs are native English speakers
<hcbt> this will be interesting
<Dettymac> Ubuntu TV was Announced over a year ago,  are there any TV's out yet?
<nikisa> 10
<nikisa> 9
<nikisa> 8
<nikisa> 7
<nikisa> 6
<nikisa> 5
<nikisa> 4
<nikisa> 2
<starks> sup
<nikisa> 1
<nikisa> `
<yonathaniel> Ubuntu TV didn't quite break
<yonathaniel> through I mean
<hcbt> and
<hcbt> nothing
<Namidairo> you know they dont have to start on the dot right
<Namidairo> :)
<mibofra> the 15:00 UTC :))
<nikisa> :D
<nikisa> yayy!!
<corden> is anybody doing build for Galaxy S2?
<misterio> just wait, guys
<_hamzux_> :)
<Euro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOvGullZwcw&feature=plcp
<hcbt> corden: we need source code first
<Euro> youube livestream
<ctharam> Has it started?
<Namidairo> corden: I saw someone port it to d2vzw earlier
<Euro> no
<Namidairo> hcbt: we already have source
<nikisa> can UBuntu os run on phone which doesn't support cyanogen?
<hcbt> Namidairo: and where it is?
<corden> thanks for the reply guys.
<starks> d2vzw reporting in
<dholbach> here we go!
<Namidairo> phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<Euro> started
<nikisa> it is live
<nikisa> (Y)
<starks> www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOvGullZwcw
<roadkill_> yee live
<hcbt> finnaly
<smartboyhw> YAY
<roadkill_> im wait soo long for this
<Pulkit> will ubuntu on phone use debian packages ?
<dank101> STARTING
<corden> by the way what's the channel for ubuntu touch apps development? just want to ask what's the recommended language to use.... qml + javascript or c++
<dank101> Holy god so many people
<usererror_> :-)
<Namidairo> tell ricardo to get in the channel
<shane__> why are we here now?
<smartboyhw> shane__: Ubuntu porting On Air session
<Euro> corden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<yonathaniel> its live unless you noticed
<yonathaniel> I had to refresh
<Pulkit> will ubuntu on phone use debian packages or there would be some alteration?
<shane__> smartboyhw: what is that?
<corden> thanks Euro
<hcbt> smartboyhw: omg, it's you mate
<smartboyhw> hcbt, who are you?
<aartist> I see only 2 guys.
<hcbt> smartboyhw: Humans Can't Be Trusted, remembar?
<smartboyhw> hcbt, ah lol
<starks> lol
<smartboyhw> WT?
<Euro> hoho
<dank101> LOL derp
<benkaiser> oh noes
<Namidairo> HERP
<smartboyhw> Ah it went back:P
<netcurli> not again those hangout problems
<dholbach> if you have questions, please prefix them with QUESTION:
<bobby_> when would ubuntu for phones be launched??
<dank101> IT HAS YOU NOOB
<manuba> october wasn't it?
<Namidairo> bobby_: october eta
<nikisa> lol at that question :D
<shane__> smartboyhw: http://s1164.beta.photobucket.com/user/shanerbaner82/media/ubuntuerror.png.html
<vahidlazio> hi
<smartboyhw> shane__: I think you need to wait.
<shane__> ok
<smartboyhw> QUESTION: Why is the code download so slow?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<aartist> what's going on in video?
<silent_warrior> shut up and take the questions :)
<Namidairo> general backround
<Namidairo> *backgroun
<yonathaniel> these guys are not native English speakers but I would have thought they are
<dank101> hey
<dank101> back XD
<yonathaniel> from how they talk
<ogra_> yonathaniel, canonical employees come from all over the world
<dank101> Yeah
<Pulkit> QUESTION: is ubunutu on phone going to use debian packages or something else?
<ogra_> yonathaniel, we all work from home
<shane__> smartboyhw: ok, waiting
<ogra_> Pulkit, it already uses debian packages :)
<yonathaniel> ogra_: Yeah but because they speak English so well I thought they are native
<popey> yonathaniel: they are also both very nice people, just like everyone else who works for Canonical ;)
<starks> touch is so slow and clunky
<dank101> I love it!
<ptl> has the hangout started?
<silent_warrior> wroooooonggg
<manuba> yes
<dank101> YES
<smartboyhw> ptl, yeah
<shane__> where is the hangout? got a linkl?
<dank101> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MOvGullZwcw#!
<manuba> ..
<starks> i've never felt so bad putting a demo on the galaxy s3
<dank101> ya newb
<ptl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOvGullZwcw
<smartboyhw> shane__: ubuntuonair.com
<nagu> yep its really nice to keep ubuntu in tablets and phone..
<nagu> i totally like docking :)
<nikisa> it is a revolution.
<dank101> 3 ports before the port-a-thon began
<starks> we need mobile data, cdma, and general settings menus
<dank101> Use caps for requests
<yonathaniel> But you don't get normal Ubuntu applications in Ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> yonathaniel, nope, its all OML
<ogra_> QML
<benkaiser> If it had mobile data and wifi hotspot it would become my daily driver (my phone IS my Internet connection)
<dank101> *QML
<ogra_> and HTML5
<yonathaniel> whoa
<ogra_> theer will be the dock mode so that your tabelt/phone can run a fulkl desktop when docked
<freech> Bad idea : Put your bright windows behind you :-)
<blu422> got a non-youtube link? im on restricted network access and they dont allow youtube
<yonathaniel> ogra_: that would be cool
<dank101> Sorry but no
<ogra_> tahts the plan :)
<ptl> <- Claudio Sampaio on the hangout, just asked a question
<nagu> i cant update my qt to alpha :( any help ??
<Euro> blu422:  http://ubuntuonair.com/
<starks> none of the guys are listening to the chan are they?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, it is really slow
<starks> a repo sync took 5 hours our something
<pat> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2159832 - galaxy nexus cdma
<smartboyhw> 10 times slower than Android code:P
<nikisa> QUESTION: can Ubuntu OS be ported to a device which doesn't support Cyanogen Mod yet , or i have interpreted this thing wrong O.o ??
<ogra_> smartboyhw, download of the images or of the code ?
<smartboyhw> ogra_, code
<smartboyhw> Not images
<ogra_> aha
<blu422> Euro: thats blocked as well ugh.
<starks> yay rsalveti is here
<rsalveti> \o/
<starks> did you sleep well?
<Euro> if they block all youtube stuff you cant watch it blu422
<benkaiser> QUESTION: is this the porting hangout? or a Q&A?
<dank101> porting
<Cyanogen101> Hi guys
<dank101> hi
<smartboyhw> benkaiser, both I think
<Cyanogen101> 'planning on building for Samsung S 2
<blu422> Euro: thanks anyways
<smartboyhw> Cyanogen101, :)
<_hamzux_> Question: do you have plans to support low-price devices (i.e. acer b1-a71 etc)?
<ogra_> Cyanogen101, ++ i have a spare one here waiting for a port :)
<dholbach> feel free to ask all your questions, please prefix with QUESTION: though
<Cyanogen101> here is a link to my thread
<Cyanogen101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38331504&posted=1#post38331504
<Namidairo> ugh
<Cyanogen101> Basically i just do everything on This page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<_hamzux_> Question: is is technically possible to have a dual-boot on a tablet?
<nagu> Question :: I cant update my qt to alpha.. any help???
<smartboyhw> Cyanogen101, basically yes
<Ajay_> Hi Every one....
<Namidairo> he said maguro.
<Cyanogen101> my DVD drive is fucked up how can i install ubuntu? im using a WUBI version?
<ogra_> Cyanogen101, or a VM
<smartboyhw> Cyanogen101, use USBs
<ogra_> or USB yeah
<ali1234> QUESTION: What is breakfast?
<Ajay_> I have a question,  which device(tablet) support ubuntu ?? how may I know which may support or which not??
<ogra_> ali1234, a meal, usually in the morning :)
<Ursinha> Ajay_, it's in the wiki page
<Ursinha> lol
<Cyanogen101> ok
<Namidairo> ali1234: see the cm wiki aboot that
<nagu> Orga.. I cant update qt to alpha.. any help or workaround??
<derp> QUESTION: When is the sources being released? :)
<Cyanogen101> imma start building (fingers crossed)
<ogra_> ali1234, not to be mixed up with brunch which happens 30min after breakfast
<Namidairo> derp: yesterday
<Cyanogen101> ill be back
<Ursinha> derp, they are already there, since yesterday :)
<dank101> nuuu
<derp> Those aren't the full sources.. Or are they? :)
<Namidairo> NOOO
<Euro> man
<ogra_> whopps, the hangout broke
<dank101> DANMIT
<Euro> blackout
<smartboyhw> dholbach, is there is problem with the Hangouts today!!?!?!?!
<Taladond> =/
<nikisa> back again
<dank101> YAY
<Namidairo> you broke it starks
<hcbt> smartboyhw: it uses youtube now so...
<behmann> ha, perhaps Hangout should be running on AWS :P
<starks> QUESTION: how many ports have you guys spotted? i see d2vzw, toroplus, and gnote 2
<smartboyhw> hcbt, yeah
<ogra_> daily images will come early next week
<starks> daily isn't daily?
<Namidairo> tldr: magic.
<ogra_> starks, ?
<Dettymac> Question: Any JAMS or events in Washington DC that Canonical will be attending/hosting
<starks> ogra_, ports ahead of the porting guide
<derp> nightlies :D
<ogra_> starks, i was referring to the arches we already support
<ogra_> starks, currently there is only the release yet, we will start püroviding daily builds nbext week
<ogra_> starks, not sure what the plan is for additional arches
<ptl> graphical applications which do not use the canonical API for mobile simply won't work?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> they will work later once the desktop dock mode is there
<ptl> ok
<ptl> has anyone ported a terminal emulator for it?
<ogra_> (in docked state then indeed)
<ogra_> i saw some in the works on G+
<ptl> k...
<starks> ogra_, arches and platforms are different. if i want an x86 ubuntu touch, that would be a razr i issue
<starks> platforms are non-nexus phones already running touch
<ptl> and it won't use X at all? I see that it is using Android's graphical system, at least I think it is
<ogra_> starks, in my statement read arches as ports :)
<Tassadar> QUESTION: do you accept patches also to CM base system, specifically to grouper's kernel?
<starks> then again, razr anything won't run ubunt lol
<starks> damn motorola
<ogra_> starks, armhf would be an arch ... armhf+nexus7 would be a subarch (or in your terms a port)
<starks> armhf+d2vzw works great
<ogra_> good to hear
<starks> when it works
<starks> swiping is frustrating
<andreipot> maybe if the new motorola x would be the next Nexus
<starks> motorola needs to prove they are serious about not using encrypted bootloaders
<wladek> QUESTION: will be support for HP touchpad?
<Namidairo> tenderloin?
<silent_warrior> Question:Is it posssible to use the tablet UI on the desktop
<vrubium> question: what is the display manager running on ubuntu touch? x, wayland custom?
<starks> breakfeast, lunch, and dinner. rent is too damn high
<mibofra> so, bye people :))
<Namidairo> 10.1 is coming to tenderloin soonish, and should be portable
<keyhey> when can we see the preview on the SGH-I727 Skyrocket ?
<FreeDesire> will older devices like nexus one and htc desire be supported as they run unoffical builds on cm10 already
<fanys> +vrubium : SurfaceFlinger is the DM on Ubuntu Touch
<Namidairo> arm6 nein
<Namidairo> ccache
<ptl> FreeDesire: judging from the hardware requirements I would say they would run it 'barely' if it is ported at all
<ogra_> FreeDesire, as long as it matches the HW specs
<starks> question: there was some secrecy regarding the touch display manager/server, everyone assumed a wayland fork, what happened?
<starks> i missed vrubium's q lol
<repollo> hi everyone
<mibofra> I thought the live was finished :D
<ptl> starks's question is great, curious also
<hcbt> QUESTION: so what kernel touch preview uses? linux or android?
<ogra_> android
<starks> ptl, i suspect unity display server :P
<ogra_> hcbt, the whole low level is android
<ptl> hcbt: I can show you some unames
<ptl> root@nexus4:~# uname -a
<ptl> Linux nexus4 3.4.0-perf-g85f2fed #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 21 04:34:41 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<starks> hcbt, linux is linux
<smartboyhw> hcbt, of course linux + CM-ed Android
<Namidairo> hcbt: but those are both technically linux kernels...
<ogra_> (kernel, hardware acces layer)
<hcbt> but uper level?
<starks> whatever kernel your device can use
<ogra_> hcbt, ubuntu
<ptl> [12:29] [3647] [patola@nexus7 patola]% uname -a
<ptl> Linux nexus7 3.1.10-g756380d #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 21 04:54:00 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<smartboyhw> Namidairo, technically Android isn't a kernel
<smartboyhw> Linux is one
<hcbt> so it's logicaly ubuntu on android kernel
<fanys> Q: will be possible to flash GAPS(Play Store for example) to Ubuntu Touch?
<Tramvai> What is the MAIN advatage of Ubuntu Phone over other devices (iOS/Android)?
<makaveli35> How many are you in devlopping UBUNTU ?
<ogra_> hcbt, its a minimal android running a container in which an ubuntu runs
<vrubium> QUESTION: what is the display server running on ubuntu touch? x, wayland custom?
<smartboyhw> makaveli35, is that a question to the guys in the Hangout or?
<ogra_> vrubium, currently surfaceflinger
<Namidairo> when they say kernel i think android/system/kernel/asus/grouper
<nagu> Question : how can install ubuntu on nexus with dual boot support??
<fanys> i said it vrubium :)
<makaveli35> Yes
<ogra_> vrubium, that will likely change over time
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: What did David Planella refer to when he posted that we could accpect some new surprise awesomeness in this HangOut? ;-) I'm intruiged
<keyhey> when can we see the os for other android phones ? like the S2 and S3
<ogra_> keyhey, once someone proted it
<Aturik> Tramvai, the biggest Advantage is the perfect multitasking and the great Design :)
<vrubium> fanys: sorry, missed the answer
<Namidairo> a new challenger has appeared
<starks> keyhey, which s3?
<Namidairo> or at least another hangout participant
<andreipot> the s3 has been ported
<Sid_Payton> @keyhey S3 is allready done. just check omgubuntu
<Tramvai> :)
<jochenh> QUESTION: When a emulator for ubuntu desktop will be available?
<shane__> smartboyhw: are you there?
<Namidairo> d2vzw is done afaik
<smartboyhw> shane__: Hey yas
<keyhey> <Sid_Payton> i have the skyrocket s2 though
<starks> hahahaha that's my phone on omg
<shane__> so, i waited and the device powered off and rebooted through google screen and is now a black screen for about 10 minutes....
<yonathaniel> I have an Asus Transformer
<cyanogen101> Ok, stuck
<shane__> smartboyhw: so, i waited and the device powered off and rebooted through google screen and is now a black screen for about 10 minutes....
<ptl> Question: What high-level APIs work under surfaceflinger now? QT, GTK+, EFL, modified versions of them?
<cyanogen101> Stuck
<ptl> *over surfaceflinger
<smartboyhw> shane__, whoa!?
<cyanogen101> phablet-dev-bootstrap -v [device codena  mes] [target_directory]
<shane__> smartboyhw: any ideas?
<benkaiser> OMG Note 1!!!! Awesome!
<Namidairo> lol the tf101
<smartboyhw> cyanogen101, you have to edit the phablet-dev-bootstrap -v I think
<_hamzux_> Question: to submit apps to Ubuntu Touch are you going to keep PPAs + Ubuntu Software Center or have another  "market" concept?
<Sid_Payton> <keyhey> than you would have to wait a bit more or try it yourself with the new manual Canonical released today
<cyanogen101> Help with "phablet-dev-bootstrap -v [device codena  mes] [target_directory]" what i put in for samsung s 2?
<shane__> smartboyhw: i can flash custom rom and try again?
<benkaiser> And the tf101! those are my two devices
<Ursinha> yay, my tablet :D
<keyhey> if i knew more about porting id get it for the s2 but idk anything about port
 * ogra_ hugs Ursinha 
<konradmb> Question: Any ARMv6 support plans?
<ogra_> konradmb, no
<Ursinha> I even made my first contribution to the project ^^ :)
<ogra_> konradmb, ubuntu itself has no support for v6 anymore
<Namidairo> rsalveti: the tf101 cm-10.1 stuff is still in gerrit atm
<smartboyhw> shane__, try to use a official ROM
 * Ursinha hugs ogra_ back 
<ogra_> :)
<AlanBell> QUESTION: why did you pick about the only tablets and phones in the world that can't be purchased on Amazon with an affiliate link through the shopping lens?
<yonathaniel> contributing seems like a pain in the butt
<ali1234> AlanBell: because they don't need exploits to unlock them
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, :)
<Ursinha> yonathaniel, it's not :) I contributed already
<pat> QUESTION: what would it take to get the cdma radio working for toroplus?
<shane__> smartboyhw: the problem is the official is 4.2.2 which has some security issue and cannot adb communicate on 4.2.2, cant find a 4.2.0 image anywhere
<smartboyhw> shane__, uh.....
<JoseeAntonioR> That's wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> shane__, make sure to have the very latest fastboot binary
<keyhey> wheres the link for the stuff to get the os on the s3 ?
<Ursinha> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<zandgreen> Question: will it be possible to apply alternative components, like a window manager?
<ogra_> shane__, the one in the ubuntu archive definitely works with 4.2.2
<ogra_> (the latest one)
<mentos> QUESTION: how is battery life with the nexus phone and in general?
<shane__> ogra_: but my desktop cant communicate with adb
<shane__> on 4.2.2
<Namidairo> lol
<Namidairo> the tf101 is still in the porting guide
<ptl> AlanBell: what are you referring to? I bought my Nexus7 this way
<Tramvai> Wat
<keyhey> is anyone working on a port for the galaxy s2 ? any version
<Namidairo> lol
<Namidairo> this hangout, so reliable
<starks> oh well
<yonathaniel> keyhey: he just showed the s2 running ubuntu touch
<onlychevys1> I'm working on gs2 tmobile
<rsalveti> google technology
<benkaiser> hmmm contemplating trying to port it for the N7000 -  Galaxy Note 1
<rsalveti> keeps crashing
<yonathaniel> keyhey: or not, I remember wrong :
<starks> they skipped the display server questions
<starks> wtf
<zlx_> I feel like everyone looking for ports should head over to XNA
<starks> why so secret?
<efouladi> I'm working on samsung galaxy s i9000 port
<tilal6991> I've got a Xperia T up and running
<Ursinha> efouladi, I love you for that :)
<fuss132> sources download sooo slow :D
<pad4651> will davlik eventually be included?
<roadkill_> i cant wait for s2
<tilal6991> And I know of a G300 port which is up
<Ursinha> efouladi, but the hardware is a bit old to run it, isn't it?
<starks> rsalveti, are you guys hiding something?
<Namidairo> it took all of 2 minutes to get the thing to build for the tf201
<keyhey> ive got it working on my nexus 7 and 10 but ive got a samsung phone ha
<efouladi> I guess so but I'll try :)
<Johnywalker> Question: will there be ST-ericsson novathur series support?
<Sid_Payton> <starks> it's SurfaceFlinger
<tilal6991> Johnywalker: If there is CM10.1 for it then yes
<tilal6991> From what I know there isn't yet so not yet
<AlanBell> ptl: isn't it just people reselling grey imports for more than the retail price on the play store?
<Johnywalker> i hope because Sony is not giving any JB for XperiaSola
<jobless> [Q] what resolutions are supported, as in mdpi, hdpi etc, assuming the device has cm10.1
<Namidairo> jobless: take a look at the porting guide
<Johnywalker> not yet it is in beta the xda guys in the xperia sola section are working on i
<Johnywalker> *it
<tilal6991> jobless: XHDPI
<tilal6991> HDPI is pretty easy as well4
<Hai> question: what about phones with the required hardware specs but the phone dosent have android 4.2? no official
<tilal6991> Hai: If it has CM-10.1 it can be done
<Revdjenk> I have a  Lenovo a2109 which is tegra 3, 1gb ram.  I would be interested in trying Ubuntu touch. Yesterday's post of all the process to enable it gives me more bravery to try it.
<ptl> AlanBell: might be, how could I know? I bought the 16 GB Nexus 7 for US$ 234
<shane__> ogra_: im having issues with getting my nexus 10 over to touch ubuntu, i installed ubuntu on a vm and unlocked my device with ubuntu desktop and rooted and everything adb commands are working with the device.  when running the command phablet-flash -b it dled all files and rebooted device, it passed the google screen but hung at a black screen for about 10 minutes now, any ideas?
<Johnywalker> Ubuntu Development Question: will there be any lite version of ubuntu for 1 core phone?
<Namidairo> suggest you field support questions to #ubuntu-phone
<tilal6991> Johnywalker: you don't need one
<grizmawe> Is there an API for services and backgrounding?
<tilal6991> This one works
<keyhey> when does anyone think a port will be out for the skyrocket ?
<Johnywalker> why?
<zlx_> exit
<Namidairo> the cake is a lie
<tilal6991> Johnywalker: Well the G300 has a port which runs well so...
<Hai> question: only unofficial cm 10.1 with big bugs the phone is the atrix 4G...
<tilal6991> Huawei G300
<Johnywalker> o nice then
<Ursinha> if you want them to read your questions, use QUESTION: to index it, capital letters :)
<onlychevys1> when I get port done for hercules, I will build for skyrocket also.
<ptl> QUESTION: What high-level APIs work under surfaceflinger now? QT, GTK+, EFL, modified versions of them?
<Namidairo> bcmdhd is fickle
<Samik> [Q] like you sayed you were able make port for P311x, is the microphone working? many roms have problem with that. Will it be problem to make whole "phone" stuff working on P3100?
<Cyanogen101> Stuck with phablet-dev-bootstrap -v i9100 ~
<keyhey> <onlychevys1> how long does it take to make the ports or roms ?
<ali1234> Cyanogen101: DO NOT BOOTSTRAP IN ~
<Guest5389> hi
<Cyanogen101> anyone?
<Johnywalker> Question: any mali-400 full support?
<Cyanogen101> no bootstrap?
<Luis___> Can you provide a topdown description of the sw components of touch and what parts of android are still needed?
<Guest5389> can it be portes to armv6 devices
<ali1234> Cyanogen101: it will poop all over your homedir
<ptl> mali-400?
<Cyanogen101> ok
<tilal6991> Guest5389: Unlikly
<Cyanogen101> then how i do it?
<ptl> it's used in a bunch of Linux ARM devices
<keyhey> QUESTION when can we see the actual preview for other android phones ?
<onlychevys1> still downloading source code, then should go smooth I hope lol
<tilal6991> The Ubuntu side is compiled in ARMV7
<Ursinha> Samik, microphone seems to be working, I haven't tested it through, but the problem is with the network, at least the latest CM 10.1 kernel for it it doesn't work
<antdking__> we have a team preparing for armv6 support
<Cyanogen101> How to do it then?
<ali1234> Cyanogen101: beats me, i was hoping they'd explain it. porting guide doesn't work for me
<tilal6991> QUESTION; What's left to get mobile data working
<Lagos_> QUESTION: How many of the new tablet features do you think will make it back into Ubuntu Desktop?
<Ursinha> Cyanogen101, let's move to #ubuntu-phone
<lepetitclement> hello all
<Cyanogen101> ok
<gh1234> Cyanogen101: Apply this patch: http://bit.ly/XpQghS (link below the comand in doc)
<Ursinha> that's my patch :D
<gh1234> Well it works :) thanks!
<lepetitclement> Are there any news on x86 devices? I have the Razr I and I would love to put Ubuntu Phone OS on it
<starks> armv6 got scroogled
<tilal6991> Yep
<Namidairo> hardfloat says hi
<starks> Namidairo, why was armel dropped so quickly a few weeks ago
<Samik> Ursinha, thank you
<Namidairo> how should i know
<Ursinha> Samik, no problem :)
<Namidairo> probs because they're old
<starks> cyanogenmod works fine with cdma+lte
<nikisa> QUESTION : do you believe , ubuntu is going to be an Android rather mobile OS replacement in near future?
<roadkill_> any port on s2 ??
<Aturik> I would really like to port Ubuntu Touch, but what could happen if I do something wrong.. Can I brick my Phone?
<starks> question: any chance of baremetal ubuntu on phones and tablets? i'd like to run x11 and test freedreno drivers
<Namidairo> Aturik: for most devices you should be able to flash stock images back on and it should just work
<Johnywalker> QUESTION:what about Tegra 4 what do you think?
<Namidairo> hdpi, xdpi etc.
<Cyanogen101> to fucking hard
<Cyanogen101> ment to be easy
<Namidairo> ?
<starks> oh well
<keyhey> QUESTION how do you port ?
<Cyanogen101> to port it
<ThrashingDude> thanks for all people involved =) this hangout was helpful. will look into the code in the next days.
<rsalveti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> TANKS GUYS !!!
<Cyanogen101> if u have to ask HOW to port it u arent smart enough too
<rsalveti> \o/
<jochenh> Thanks!
<ogra_> (and ships and cars ... )
<dholbach> and make sure you follow http://youtube.com/ubuntuonair
<nikisa> (Y)
<ogra_> (silly typo)
<Namidairo> seemed easy to port for me
<Aturik> Great Canonical Team!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<JoseeAntonioR> subscribe to us on youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
<dholbach> you'Re all awesome
<JoseeAntonioR> twitter @ubuntunoair
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<nikisa> \O/
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, @ubuntuonair
<smartboyhw> \o/
<dholbach> https://twitter.com/ubuntuonair
<konradmb> Thanks, this is good knowledge source!
<jobless> great work guys,
<roadkill_> Thanks guys for this work
<rigved> thanksfor all this awesome work!
<keyhey> excited to see this on the s2
<keyhey> any one have a port for the s2 ?
<starks> keyhey, soon enough. which one though?
<keyhey> the skyrocket
<keyhey> ive got the preview on my nexus 7 and 10 but i dont own a nexus phone
<roadkill_> please port on s2 international
<keyhey> <starks> do you know of anyone working on the port ?
<starks> keyhey, nope. try xda or finding an s2 channel
<keyhey> i will im working on building a no root nexus 4 rom on the s2
<keyhey> let me correct that its for only the I727/I727r
<starks> keyhey, porting is really drop dead easy once you get past the 16gb pull that takes hours
<starks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<keyhey> <starks> working with this nexus rom is the first ive done and i should be done with it by end of day fully working and you can root it too but its for the s2 I727/r
<keyhey> and i only started this cause when i installed CM 10.1 it would freeze when i used my cable to laptop
<fairuz__> So Ubuntu Touch is basically Android minimal + Ubuntu filesystem. Correct?
<JoseeAntonioR> Guys, we're not live right now
<Galaxy-SL> HI ALL
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, Galaxy-SL, we're not live right now
<Galaxy-SL> quti
<nytelife> sup
<silviu0zob> I will be able to install ubuntu on my android phone(replacing it), or I must buy a new device that has it pre-installed?
<switchblade> i'm so stoked about ubuntu right now
<turffy> Q: correct me if Im wrong only 4 phone right now can you install ubuntu mobile?
<JoseeAntonioR> turffy: we're not live right now
<turffy> oh sorry
<grizmawe> turffy, if you join #ubuntu-phone channel this is where most of the converstion is going on
<ColMustard> Will Ubuntu Touch support standard packages?
<Guest64002> Can we have a terminal commands database built in? A little app to search by context and click to add to the  clipboard...
<bslbryan> Some folks at XDA modified one line of code to get the TDP flashing on Toro and ToroPlus Galaxy Nexuses.  I've been trying to get CDMA to work.  The porting guide tells me to extract CM10 files and push them to Ubuntu.  I did that with radio, but it did not work.  Any nudges in the right direction?
<JoseeAntonioR> example: QUESTION: What's Ubuntu?
<bslbryan> My goodness.  Ubuntu isn't even on air, I'm asking the people in the room.
<bslbryan> QUESTION: Some folks at XDA modified one line of code to get the TDP flashing on Toro and ToroPlus Galaxy Nexuses.  I've been trying to get CDMA to work.  The porting guide tells me to extract CM10 files and push them to Ubuntu.  I did that with radio, but it did not work.  Any nudges in the right direction?
<JoseeAntonioR> That's loco.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> bslbryan: there's another session on-air :)
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/
<mhall119> you can find teams here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<bslbryan> JoseeAntonioR: Ha, thanks.
<maiatoday> QUESTION: where can I find an svg image for raring to make posters/flyers?
<JoseeAntonioR> maiatoday: we'll get that answered in a minute :)
<Akhter> I INSTALLED IN NEXUS 4, i love it quite mature and simple enough but so slow and incomplete?
<maiatoday> thanks
<mhall119> Akhter: it's a very early release
<Akhter> yes i know but too much things are incomplete
<airurando> QUESTION: where can one find resources on how to test.
<Akhter> how much time we should expect for almost working
<bslbryan> Akhter: 13.10 or as long as the community itself takes.
<Akhter> hmm every body is waitng for things like this but i must say this is real revolution in mobile os world
<bslbryan> Akhter: Yes, it is wonderful.  Even with 15% functionality if I could get CDMA radio working on my ToroPlus I would use it as my daily driver.
<Akhter> ok
<bslbryan> Pajamas, concerts, and Ubuntu.  Wish I lived in Vancouver.
<Guest64002> Question: Can we have a terminal commands database built in? A little app to search by context and click to add to the  clipboard...
<JoseeAntonioR> spreadubuntu.org
<Akhter> but immediately i missed some important things, 1, important contact, 2, lock screen, 3, battery drain,
<JoseeAntonioR> Guest20019: we're on the global jams hangout right now :)
<Akhter> but immediately i missed some important things, 1, important contact, 2, lock screen, 3, battery drain,
<Akhter> i think after these we can use phone for approx normal purpose
<JoseeAntonioR> Akhter: could you please move this discussion to #ubuntu-phone? This is off-topic right now
<Akhter> i think i am taking about ubuntu phone
<JoseeAntonioR> Akhter: yes, but the current hangout is about Ubuntu Global Jams, that's why I'm asking to move to #ubuntu-phone, there are lots more people to discuss about that in there
<Akhter> no body is there
<JoseeAntonioR> Akhter: yes, do "/j #ubuntu-phone" without the "
<toddc_> +1
<ubuntu-tt> +1
<maiatoday> +1
<toddc_> Tempe AZ
<vojtech_t> +1
<maiatoday> Cape Town ZA
<ubuntu-tt> san fernando trinidad and tobago
<redtape-renegade> -1 Isle of Man
<redtape-renegade> -1  Isle of man
<redtape-renegade> 80,000
<redtape-renegade> QUESTION: Where do we get stickers for global jam ??
<redtape-renegade> QUESTION: What was the type of "JAM" that you showed Jono, last week ?
<redtape-renegade> I will ask AlanBell to get some stickers for the UK/Irish populus .. thank-you.
<redtape-renegade> Great, come back Randell,                      well done !!
<JoseeAntonioR> Any other questions?
<redtape-renegade> Can we just recap, for people who are at home who want to join in .. what #channel do we follow on freenode +websites ??
<redtape-renegade> soz.. ^QUESTION^
<redtape-renegade> Just to say :: I am really excited and stoked about The Ubuntu Global Jam .. Great Job Guys !!!
<redtape-renegade> #ubunt ??
<JoseeAntonioR> #ubuntu
<redtape-renegade> **#ubuntu .... ??
<redtape-renegade> thanx
<airurando> QUESTION: any thoughts on running a jam online (hangout/irc) for a country (team members spread out around the country)?
<redtape-renegade> +1
<redtape-renegade> QUESTION :: Where is the Wiki page for the Jam ??
<JoseeAntonioR> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<redtape-renegade> loco.ubuntu.com ??  .. Oh   ^ +1
<redtape-renegade> got it..
<redtape-renegade> Hi Nicolas !!
<redtape-renegade> QUESTION:: By "flavours" do you mean Lubuntu etc ??
<redtape-renegade> Tell Nicolas thank-you .. cheers.
<redtape-renegade> QUESTION:: Jose .. Why can't we comment on the yoyutube channels .. or can we ??
<zebaszp> community in argentina is quite inactive as well...
<redtape-renegade> **youtube
<toddc_> we use Big Blue Button for all our events
<redtape-renegade> Aahh .. interesting...
<redtape-renegade> maybe I broke it ..
<redtape-renegade> ... ver interesting .. can I form a conspiracy club about this ??
<ubuntu-tt> they dont want us to know haha
<redtape-renegade> exactly ..
<zebaszp> wow, internet connectivity in Peru ain't good, is it JoseeAntonioR?
<redtape-renegade> it's cool...
<ubuntu-tt> QUESTION: Are you guys going todo an ubuntuonair event for the actual global jam?
<redtape-renegade> ubuntu-tt: No they are not.
<redtape-renegade> -1
<redtape-renegade> they may do next year, though...
<redtape-renegade> QUESTION .. When will I get my Ubuntu Jetpack ??
<balloons> ubuntu for washing machines was announced by dholbach last week :-p
<ubuntu-tt> o/
<redtape-renegade> OK OK .. well done guys ... excellent Work !!
<rrnwexec> thank you all :)
<zebaszp> internet here in Argentina is quite crappy as well, I have 3Mb down speed
<zebaszp> I once tried a hangout, and it miserably failed due to laggy connections XD
<zebaszp> well, cheers guys, I'll try to join tomorrow, I want to start making my own apps :P
<coppolla> any developer working on endeavoru version
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-23
<AngSanley> hello
<Nex_> hi
<mnitpro> Hi all
<mnitpro> When we'll begin?
<none_of_them> Hello everybody! :-)
<joseph_thegreat> Hello
<joseph_thegreat> we will be starting very soon
<nik90> joseph_thegreat: grt!
<none_of_them> Cool. Didn't know about that site, yet. Looks great!
<JoseeAntonioR> none_of_them: are you watching the current hangout?
<JoseeAntonioR> ubuntu: please, change your nick as this one is owned by the IRCC (sorry AlanBell)
<none_of_them> @JoseeAntonioR I hope so. I see the video but no questions by anyone
<none_of_them> I will logout and back in.
<none_of_them> Test
<Cyrildz_Akh> how should we strat with qml ?
<NeckBeardPrince> If you are getting QT Creator Plugin Errors  you can do sudo apt-get install libbotan-1.10-0 to fix them
<JoseeAntonioR> cyphermox: we'll get to that!
<JoseeAntonioR> none_of_them: succeed
<none_of_them> Thanks, Josee!
<NeckBeardPrince> JONO DOWN!
<Guest63922> :(
<fanysCZ> :/
<NeckBeardPrince> Trolled :(
<JoseeAntonioR> NeckBeardPrince: jono's not down :)
<none_of_them> lol
<NeckBeardPrince> Someones down lol
<Jim_Lahey> er I keep on droping
<none_of_them> @Josee Should we check back in a few minutes or just wait with the window open?
<JoseeAntonioR> none_of_them: we're back now :)
<NeckBeardPrince> Nope
<none_of_them> nope
<none_of_them> oh. now I think
<NeckBeardPrince> We see you now
<nik90> JoseeAntonioR: we are good
<Jim_Lahey> can everyone here me ?
<nik90> I can see you
<Guest63922> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> nik90: thanks :)
<Amin> What happened?
<JoseeAntonioR> Amin: we have just started :)
<Amin> Ok
<none_of_them> QUESTION: I am getting a plugin error when starting qt Creator.
<Sid_Payton> <none_of_them> which one?
<NeckBeardPrince> If you are getting QT Creator Plugin Errors  you can do sudo apt-get install libbotan-1.10-0 to fix them
<none_of_them> all of them
<Guest79880> QUESTION: Cold you make your font size big so we can see the text?
<aminb> My tablet is being ridiculous. I'll join you guys on my pc in a  few minutes...
<none_of_them> @NeckBeardPrince: Thanks. That solved those errors.
<NeckBeardPrince> :)
<NeckBeardPrince> He fixed it
<NeckBeardPrince> If you are getting QT Creator Plugin Errors  you can do sudo apt-get install libbotan-1.10-0 to fix them
<none_of_them> @Josee: Plugin error solved but thanks.
<nik90> JoseeAntonioR: plugin issue solved
<JoseeAntonioR> nik90: yep
<NeckBeardPrince> lol he said my name on the internet.. I'm your god now.
<nik90> lol
<none_of_them> lol
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: somehow I have qt 4.8.1
<Jim_Lahey> sudo apt-get install valgrind
<none_of_them> Thanks, Jim
<Sid_Payton> Thanks
<none_of_them> just a sec
<none_of_them> Ok. Valgrind set up
<nik90> Valgrind  installation goes fine on 12.04
<robotfuel> I also some how have qt 4.8.1, it gives a warning that it doesn't have a qmake
<aminb> can you maybe provide a better video quality? the only option available is 480p and I can't really see anything..
<JoseeAntonioR> Jim_Lahey: ^
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: I can't find where I have to select valgrind
<JoseeAntonioR> aminb: that's the only resolution that G+ allows us to have
<JoseeAntonioR> Sid_Payton: you can type /usr/bin/valgrind on the box
<Sid_Payton> thanks. I am blind
<none_of_them> QUESTION: Sorry. I didn't get which version of qt we will need. Also I am gettnig an alarm symbol before Qt 5.0.0 in PATH (System) /usr/bin/qmake
<aminb> ok.. guess i'm gonna have to deal with the low resolution..
<nik90> QUESTION: Can you quickly describe the steps on choosing the qt version. As none_of_them said it shows an alarm symbol before QT 4.8
<JoseeAntonioR> iamgebin.org
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<JoseeAntonioR> imagebin.org
<jeggy_> i also have that problem
<none_of_them> WILL DO
<jeggy_> http://imagebin.org/247846
<Jim_Lahey> http://qt-project.org/
<nik90> http://imgur.com/YtcrguL
<robotfuel> I fixed my 4.8 problem by going to tools -> options -> build and run and then using the add button
<aminb> I installed Qt 4 using QtSDK 2 which I think is old, and there haven't any updates recently. So, is there a way I can update it to Qt 5?
<none_of_them> http://imagebin.org/247847
<Jim_Lahey> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<robotfuel> my qt5 was in /opt/bin/qt5/bin
<jeggy_> yes
<Niclas> ready
<nik90> It says nothing to upgrade when I run the command
<spav> in /share/qt5
<none_of_them> QUESTION: NO qmake in /sr/share/qt4/bin
<jeggy_> same happened :/
<JoseeAntonioR> none_of_them: it's /usr/share/qt5/bin/
<Niclas> yeah i can't find qmake there either
<spav> QUESTION: same here
<none_of_them> @Jose No usr/share/qt5/bin folder
<robotfuel> my qmake for qt5 was in /opt/bin/qt5/bin
<robotfuel> I am using 12.10
<none_of_them> 12.10 here, too
<nik90> On my system, when I run whereis qmake, I get
<nik90> qmake: /usr/bin/qmake /usr/bin/X11/qmake /opt/qt5/bin/qmake /usr/share/man/man1/qmake.1.gz
<robotfuel> oop I had to many bins
<robotfuel> /opt/qt5/bin
<none_of_them> not for me
<fanysCZ> I am using 13.04, all good, qtcreator 2.7beta
<Jim_Lahey> whereis qmake
<none_of_them> qmake: /usr/bin/qmake /usr/bin/X11/qmake
<Jim_Lahey> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper
<Jim_Lahey> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk notepad-qml
<none_of_them> sorry. just a minute
<robotfuel> on 12.10 the notepad-qml will fail, don't install that.
<netcurli> it says for me "No qmlviewer installed"
<nik90> Jim_Lahey: I replaced the red symbol for qt 4.8.1 with qt 5.0 in /opt/qt5/bin/qmake...is this fine..
<nik90> I now get the no qmlviewer installed
<none_of_them> ubuntu-sdk is already the newest version.
<none_of_them> It didn't install anything new.
<none_of_them> sorry
<none_of_them> Just go ahead. Don't wait for me. I will try to follow along anyway.
<nik90> http://imgur.com/n9LG8IU
<Jim_Lahey> none_of_them,  sudo find / -name 'qmake'
<Jim_Lahey> sudo apt-get install gimp
<none_of_them> Found it now.
<sfmadmax> none_of_them, great!
<none_of_them> Still getting an alarm symbol though. Nevermind me for today. Sorry
<JoseeAntonioR> GIMP stands for GNU Image Manipulation Program
<ilovepie> Hello, pasted the two commands from the developer.ubuntu.com, however it doesn't list Qt5 in QtCreator, only Qt 4.8.4
<fanysCZ> fu*k, firefox with google hagout stream has gone :/
<nik90> fanysCZ: try to refresh again..I am using firefox and it works fine
<none_of_them> @ilovepie: THANK YOU! This solved my problem for good. :-)
<Jim_Lahey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/gimp-qmlexporter/download/josephjamesmills%40ubuntu.com-20130223135521-ek1hxudvarpkfrvy/gimpqmlexporter_0.0.-20130223135514-l45m7mn969fe3eth-1/gimp-qmlexporter_0.0.1-2_all.deb
<ilovepie> @none_of_them: what did I do? :P
<Jim_Lahey> 12.04 ^^^
<fanysCZ> yeah, it is ok right now
<Jim_Lahey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/gimp-qmlexporter/download/josephjamesmills%40ubuntu.com-20130223135521-ek1hxudvarpkfrvy/gimpqmlexporter_0.0.-20130223135514-l45m7mn969fe3eth-2/gimp-qmlexporter_0.0.1-3_all.deb
<Jim_Lahey> 12.10
<Jim_Lahey> ^^^
<JoseeAntonioR> fanysCZ: please, mind your language
<Jim_Lahey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/gimp-qmlexporter/download/josephjamesmills%40ubuntu.com-20130223135521-ek1hxudvarpkfrvy/gimpqmlexporter_0.0.-20130223135514-l45m7mn969fe3eth-3/gimp-qmlexporter_0.0.1-4_all.deb﻿
<fanysCZ> do not forget 13.04 please
<Jim_Lahey> 13.04 ^^
<fanysCZ> JoseeAntonioR - sorry, i'll take care
<none_of_them> SOLUTION: Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit. Location of qmake: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qg4/bin/qmake
<fanysCZ> can you post link for 13.04 deb package please?
<nik90> @everyone, all the links mentioned in this video will be shown in the youtube video description later.
<simon_> sorry, can you just confirm the qt versions that you are showing as i missed them
<JoseeAntonioR> fanysCZ: it's up there, the last one
<sfmadmax> fanysCZ, the last one
<fanysCZ> thanks
<jeggy_> I have everything working :D
<netcurli> i am ready
<asdf__> Could you please repost the Link for the gimp plugin on 13.04?
<JoseeAntonioR> asdf__: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/gimp-qmlexporter/download/josephjamesmills%40ubuntu.com-20130223135521-ek1hxudvarpkfrvy/gimpqmlexporter_0.0.-20130223135514-l45m7mn969fe3eth-3/gimp-qmlexporter_0.0.1-4_all.deb﻿
<none_of_them> Thanks for your patience with everyone. My system seems to be alright now.
<robotfuel> I have everything work now too
<asdf__> thank you
<nik90> QUESTION: How do you get gimp to combine all the gimp toolbars in one window (2.6)...right now for me it is all separate windows which are hard to manage
<xzcvczx> nik90: its in the preferences
<xzcvczx> nik90: i can never remember the specific option though
<none_of_them> QUESTION: GIMP 2.8.4, No "export to qml" option
<fanysCZ> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nik90> xzcvczx: thnx :)
<xzcvczx> nik90: apparently i was wrong anyway :P
<none_of_them> 12.10. Sorry. Let me just restart something here.
<none_of_them> Ok. Working. Sorry
<ninzo> thanks guys
<JoseeAntonioR> Ubuntu Orane is #DD4814 in case you're wondering
<JoseeAntonioR> Orange*
<Jim_Lahey>  cp -r MyFirstElement_images/ QmlTutorial/
<Jim_Lahey> cp MyFirstElement.qml QmlTutorial/
<codelotus> yup, we're up to that point
<sfmadmax> QUESTION: When exporting to QML, "Convert Text to Image" should be Yes or No ?
<none_of_them> Alright. Thanks
<jeggy_> just leave it as "No"
<Sid_Payton> sfmadmas: doesn't matter
<sfmadmax> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> We'll be just back - go grab some coffee!
 * xzcvczx kicks the qt download to hurry up
<JoseeAntonioR> We're setting everything up and will be back in exactly 3 minutes!
<sfmadmax> sweet
<Nexer> good
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll tell you guys when to refresh so you don't miss anything
<fanysCZ> thanks ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> Just a minute
<lukearran> Roger
<JoseeAntonioR> You guys can refresh now - we're back live and waiting for you!
<robotfuel> yay
<Sid_Payton> I think we should wait for some to reload the page and follow
<Nexer> Hello, I only have QtQuick 1 UI
<fanysCZ> i too
<fanysCZ> only QtQuick 1 UI
<Nexer> I installed everything using the instructions on developer.ubuntu.com
<codelotus> was the pre-install software the items listed in step 1 on http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<Jim_Lahey> can everyone hear me ?
<Nexer> yes, i pasted both commands
<jeggy_> we can hear both you
<sfmadmax> we can hear you
<lukearran> Well I can hear you both.
<jderose> the internet can here JoseeAntonioR fine
<jderose> *hear*
<JoseeAntonioR> jderose: thanks :)
<jeggy_> you're not sharing the screen
<nik90> Jim_Lahey: you are not sharing screen
<JoseeAntonioR> codelotus: yep, that's it (plus GIMP)
<Nexer> i installed using the instructions on developer.ubuntu.com
<Nexer> both steps
<dmj_testing> I'm having that issue I think
<jeggy_> i only have 1
<netcurli> I have both
<none_of_them> only 1
<Sid_Payton> Yes I have QT UI 1 as well and I followed all the instructions
<Nexer> http://imgur.com/HOZWnYe
<dmj_testing> I used instructions on the gomobile site to install
<xzcvczx> i am currently just waiting on qt5 to install
<Sid_Payton> and I don't see the documents in QT Creator. Which files did you copy to which folder? couldn't read your screen. Sory
<dmj_testing> I can use qtquick2 on the nexus though
<Jim_Lahey> cp -r MyFirstElement_images/ myFirstElement/
<dmj_testing> borrowed from a friend for the day :)
<Jim_Lahey> cp MyFirstElement.qml  myFirstElement/
<JoseeAntonioR> Ctrl+S
<Jim_Lahey> http://qt-project.org/videos
<Sid_Payton> still can't see the folder in QT Creator
<Nexer> Sid_Payton: You have to select "Projects" in the gray top bar
<Sid_Payton> Nexer still: where do I have to import the folder do I can see it?
<Nexer> you have to copy them to the Project Folder
<Sid_Payton> where is that?
<Nexer> when you create the QtQuick UI project
<Nexer> you see in which folder the project will be created
<Sid_Payton> thx
<Nexer> I don't have these options
<Nexer> and the run button is grayed
<Nexer> out
<Sid_Payton> I cant choose., I only have Desktop and QT4 to choose from
<robotfuel> the run button is grayed out for me too
<xzcvczx> should the design option work for qtquick?
<xzcvczx> 2.0*
<Sid_Payton> When I press the computer-button in QT creator it shows "Desktop" and "QT 4"
<none_of_them> No documentation available when hovering over Rectangle.
<Nexer> so what do I have to do in order to use the run button?
<easier_nic_2_say> thanks
<Nexer> yes
<Nexer> I have this
<Nexer> but it still doesn't work Oo
<Nexer> never mind, I created a new document
<Sid_Payton> Starting /usr/bin/qmlviewer '/home/sid/QML Tutorial/Test/Test.qml'
<Sid_Payton> qmlviewer: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlviewer': No such file or directory
<Sid_Payton> /usr/bin/qmlviewer exited with code 1
<Nexer> never mind, I created a new project
<Nexer> it works now
<Nexer> looks like a bug
<JoseeAntonioR> Jim_Lahey: ^
<Jim_Lahey>   id:
<fanysCZ> hangout gone
<Nexer> hangout gone
<easier_nic_2_say> wb
<netcurli> its back
<nik90> JoseeAntonioR: hangout is back
<netcurli> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> back now
<easier_nic_2_say> yup
<sfmadmax> yup
<fanysCZ> yeah
<Jim_Lahey>     id: root
<Jim_Lahey>         width: root.width
<Nexer> gone
<Jim_Lahey> er
<Nexer> :(
<netcurli> and back
<Jim_Lahey> cool
<nik90> its back
<fanysCZ> i have problem with height and width set to rectangle
<fanysCZ> if i do so, it gives me Property value set multiple times
<fanysCZ>          width: 360
<Jim_Lahey>    width: root.width * (root.width/2)
<fanysCZ> i have to set height and width directly to image else i can't run it
<easier_nic_2_say> 320
<lucasarran> Oh no, Maths. Lol
<fanysCZ> yes, even if i set it to number, it gives error
<fanysCZ> i have this:  Rectangle {
<fanysCZ>     id:root
<fanysCZ>     width:640
<fanysCZ>     height:400
<fanysCZ>     Image {
<fanysCZ>         source:"MyFirstElement_images/pozadí.png"
<fanysCZ>         id:pozadí
<fanysCZ>         x:0 ; y:0
<fanysCZ>         width:root.width
<fanysCZ>         height:root.height
<fanysCZ>     }
<fanysCZ> and it fails
<JoseeAntonioR> Please, don't pase various lines into the channel
<JoseeAntonioR> paste*
<Jim_Lahey>  width: root.width * (root.width/2)
<Jim_Lahey> root.width = 640
<Jim_Lahey> root.width / 2 = 320
<Jim_Lahey> root.width * (root.width / 2)
<Jim_Lahey> root.width * root.width / 2
<lucasarran> Just like BODMAS but QML style I guess.
<nik90> yup
<fanysCZ> ok, it's working right now, i've created it from scratch
<easier_nic_2_say> lucasarran: what does the O stand for?
<JoseeAntonioR> easier_nic_2_say: Qt Modelling Language
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, I thought you were talking about QML
<Nexer> :D
<easier_nic_2_say> nah i was meaning in BODMAS i only know it as BEDMAS
<codelotus> I can run from the command line successfully, but when I run from within QTCreator, I get: QMetaType::registerType: Binary compatibility break -- Type flags for type 'QPaintBufferCacheEntry' [1024] don't match. Previously registered TypeFlags(0x3), now registering TypeFlags(0x103). The program has unexpectedly finished.
<codelotus> any ideas?
<netcurli> codelotus: what qmake did you select?
<easier_nic_2_say> that is cool
<netcurli> i got that when I selected /opt/qt5/..., when I use /usr/bin/qmake it works
<codelotus> @netcurli /opt/qt5/bin/qmake
<netcurli> so try /usr/bin/qmake
<easier_nic_2_say> is it not an FF value?
<codelotus> @netcurli "the qmake executable /usr/bin/qmake could not be added"
<codelotus> ll /usr/bin/qmake
<codelotus> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Feb  7 08:13 /usr/bin/qmake -> qtchooser
<easier_nic_2_say> aka is 55 actually 55%
<netcurli> :/
<netcurli> this works for me..
<netcurli> codelotus: what does "whereis qmake" say?
<codelotus> netcurli: qmake: /usr/bin/qmake /usr/bin/X11/qmake /opt/qt5/bin/qmake
<Jim_Lahey> codelotus,  make sure that you have you version that you are using set to the correct area
<Jim_Lahey> looks like you have 2 qmakes or one "linked" one
<Jim_Lahey> make sure that you set the /opt/qt5/bin/qmake  to be the one that you want to use
<Jim_Lahey> if you have troubles with that one set the toolkit (I ll talk more about this soon) to use the version that you want to use
<codelotus> ok, thank you
<Sid_Payton> thx, still trying to figure out why qt4 and qt5 aren't installed properly
<netcurli> for me /opt/qt5/bin/qmake does not work
<Jim_Lahey> netcurli,  waht about the one under usr/share/bin ?
<netcurli> that works
<netcurli> no
<netcurli> /usr/bin
<Jim_Lahey> sorry /usr/bin *
<netcurli> yeah
<Jim_Lahey> yeah we will have to file a bug against the package
<netcurli> that points to the qtchooser
<JoseeAntonioR> You can refresh the page now :)
<netcurli> whoah echo
<nik90> JoseeAntonioR: we are hearing ur echo
<JoseeAntonioR> nik90: I know,, it's on his side
<nik90> I think u got 2 mics on somehow
<nik90> oh
<nik90> :)
<nik90> better
<netcurli> :D
<nik90> Jim_Lahey: need to share screen :)
<nik90> it is now
<Nexer> it works without copying it to the top Oo
<robotfuel> can you pastebin what you've typed so far?
<nik90> QUESTION: so to know a particular property, you always refer to the help?
<Jim_Lahey> paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558819/
<nik90> yeah exactly
<netcurli> no
<nik90> nope we are fine
<fanysCZ> no, all ok
<Jim_Lahey>         Behavior on scale { NumberAnimation{duration: 1200 ; from:0 ; to: 1; easing.type: Easing.InOutBounce }}
<JoseeAntonioR> Jim_Lahey: Maybe you're telling it to hide when it's shown?
<Jim_Lahey> #ubuntu-phone
<Jim_Lahey> #qt-qml
<Jim_Lahey> http://qt.gitorious.org/
<Nexer> what is jono doing there?
<Sid_Payton> can't understand a thing
<jeggy_> can't really hear what he says
<codelotus> I'm suddenly reminded of the way the parents talk on charlie brown
<nik90> JoseeAntonioR: the sound is sort of distorted..perhaps you should provide a link
<JoseeAntonioR> nik90: I'm not the one playing the video, but I'll see how can I work on it later on :)
<lucasarran> Will this be a series of videos or just a one off?
<Sid_Payton> I think he means if there will be more Tutorials in the coming weeks months
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, not sure about that, maybe!
<Sid_Payton> would be great to start with some tutorials for the developer.ubuntu.com site. After a couple of them the community could take over. But we would have a starting point
<codelotus> for anyone interested that video of jono was an edit from the most recent jono bacon Q&A on ubuntuonair
<Jim_Lahey> how many people here are using qt 1 ?
<Jim_Lahey> qml 1 sorry
<Sid_Payton> me
<Jim_Lahey> ok
<Jim_Lahey> Everyone open up a browser and go to this link please
<Jim_Lahey> http://thetvdb.com/api/GetSeries.php?seriesname=king%20of%20the%20hill
<JoseeAntonioR> Please, bear with us, we're havning some technical issues
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey guys! You can refresh now, new hangout here!
<Jim_Lahey> http://thetvdb.com/api/GetSeries.php?seriesname=king%20of%20the%20hill
<Jim_Lahey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558921/
<Jim_Lahey> http://thetvdb.com/api/GetSeries.php?seriesname=star%20trek
<Jim_Lahey>     query: "/Data/Series"
<codelotus> the UI to ubuntu TV is mostly QML?
<jeggy_> does that code work completely with ubuntu TV?
<jeggy_> i mean is there any extra code to get it to work with the ubuntu tv
<Jim_Lahey> bzr branch lp:~josephjamesmills/ubuntu-weather-app/ubuntu-weather-app-pureQml
<Jim_Lahey> https://maps.google.com/ jsjs
<Jim_Lahey> United%20States
<Jim_Lahey>  Qt.openUrlExternally()
<Jim_Lahey> Qt.quit()
<Skaag> Can I flash Ubuntu TV onto an Apple TV instead of having to buy some dedicated hardware? :-)
<Jim_Lahey> Qt.formatDateTime( timeFrom,"dddd, hh:mm yyyy ")
<codelotus> absolutely... this was most enjoyable
<codelotus> and thank you for your patience during the initial setup
<lucasarran> Thanks I've learnt alot :)
<dmj_testing> yes, I got a little qt application made with the help of listening to this
<nik90> Thank you very much for this tutorial. I look forward to building apps myself for the Ubuntu phone and tablet
<Sid_Payton> very interessting. Now I have to start playing around a bit
<dmj_testing> that would be helpful
<Sid_Payton> great idea
<Sid_Payton> One QUESTION though: How is the performance of qml/qt? The weather app seemed laggy but maybe that was just the video.
<Sid_Payton> so I choose the right language to learn :-)
<nik90> QUESTION: Mode of the code in this tutorial were all in qml, javascript..But where does C++ come in? I have always heard of Qt/C++ together.
<nik90> most*
<Sid_Payton> Last QUESTIOn from my side: which are the 3 awesome feature that are coming to Ubuntu TV
<jeggy_> Thanks a lot for these videos :D
<Jim_Lahey> Sid_Payton,  somethings are getting held back on the TV side (stuff that is out of my hands )
<Sid_Payton> Thnaks
<Sid_Payton> Thanls
<Sid_Payton> Thanks
<Jim_Lahey> 1 of the things was the new rendering thing
<Jim_Lahey> for channe;ls ^^
<nik90> Jim_Lahey: Thanks for the session. I will ask around in Google+ if people do want another session or another for other stuff you might want to talk about :)
<Sid_Payton> don't know about that. Where can I read more about that?
<Jim_Lahey> other things where arm and other is still not to talk about yet
<Jim_Lahey> thanks nik90
<nik90> \msg Jim_Lahey Also JoseeAntonioR wanted us to write an blog post about this whole session
<Jim_Lahey> not sure what you mean Sid_Payton
<Jim_Lahey> Oo
<Sid_Payton> I haven't heard about the new rendering thing.
<Jim_Lahey> Sid_Payton,  yeah it is not published yet. There is alot of stuff in the TV that is going on that I do not have that much clue about
<Sid_Payton> ah, cool. looking forward to read/see more about this soon
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-24
<zebaszp> excuse me, I was watching today's application making tutorial, but I don't get that "Export to QML" GIMP option they showed in the stream
<zebaszp> JoseeAntonioR, maybe you have the links? sorry to bother you, but I'd really like to try it out :)
<zebaszp> anyone? hello?
<inspiron> what's up?
<inspiron> Have any body?
<inspiron> come on!
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-17
<shinta148> Hello!
<Ankit> hi guys
<Morteza> i just want to say you guys are the best <3
<shinta148> I REALLY want to install Ubuntu on my Nexus 5... still hoping you guys will pick up that model
<dp_> is there a stable version of ubuntu available forsmartphones yet?
<dp_> i mean for  non-nexus smartphones
<dp_> ?
<llm> is ubuntu available for moto g ?
<thelucifer> hello
<abix_adamj> Hi from Poland. May I ask a question here?
<dp_> shoot it
<tony___> when will ubuntu touch be availabe gor gti9300 because i really love ubunt and couldnt find a way to get it
<sndriz> Any plans for Moto G?
<Sanchit> hello everyone
<Pascal> Hallo könt ihr deutsch?
<k1l_> Pascal: du warst doch eben schon im deutschen support channel. dort wird auch deutsch gesprochen. hier ist die sprache im allgemeinen englisch
<ScardracS> hi
<Ben_> question for Wednesday 19th regarding Ubuntu Touch- will the emulator be fixed for 64bit; the runtime is only for 32bit installations only
<Ewerton> I installed Ubuntu on my nexus Touch 4 and had various problems such as: Problem in audio and sound on 3g in wifi and connections (did not perform any call)
<Nojeb> Hello.
<paupav> hi
<paupav> can i get ubuntu touch update to my galaxy nexus?
<snwh> paupav, you might want to ask that in #ubuntu-touch
<ugur> hello world
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-18
<Pouet> yaaaay
<Pouet> anybody home ?
<Pouet> wanted to have some hint about the update of Ubuntu OS for smartphones
<SolidSnake1984> hello
<letouriste> hello
<letouriste> i'm apologize for my poor english but i'm french :)
<SolidSnake1984> i have a samsung s3 , could i install to my phone ubuntu?
<letouriste> i've got a galaxy note 3 with 4 core  can i install phone ubuntu ?
<letouriste> can you leak a link for download the ISO and process :)
<SolidSnake1984> who? me?
<letouriste> i'm alone ?
<SolidSnake1984> nope
<letouriste> xd
<letouriste> have the same question :)
<SolidSnake1984> almost the same, yup, i like linux, but am afraid when coud i install to my phone without some crashes
<SolidSnake1984> not wen, "ho"
<SolidSnake1984> "how"
<SolidSnake1984> sorry for my bad english at the moment i learning german, and i forget my english a little
<SolidSnake1984> nobody here to answer our questionos :(
<waseem> hello
<SolidSnake1984> hi
<SolidSnake1984> from?
<Pouet> le touriste, still here ?
<lorisblolz> Hi
<TeamTortilla> hello
<mhall119> hi guys, this channel is only monitored during an ubuntuonair.com broadcast, if you need questions answered now you should join #ubuntu-touch (for phone stuff) or #ubuntu (general support)
<beat0ven> QUESTION, tomorow, an update for nexus 5 ?
<kmdude344> This is awesome, can't wait till tomorrow!
<Guest95745> QUESTION: Does Ubuntu Mobile OS supports Video calls without any third party software like skype ??
<Guest5250> exit
<Guest5250> quit
<jono> the audience forms.... :-)
<snwh>  *dramatic music*
<mrbrownstone> yes, jonno we see the bacon
<nhaines> Heya, Jono.  You're loud and clear.  :)
<windows_gets_u_c> yes, we can!
<windows_gets_u_c> ..see u
<snwh> oh there's a thing happenin
<snwh> i still think this should be renamed to "Bacon Question Time"
<MS_gers_u_cancer> QUESTION: Anyone's working on APN configuration right now? Besides mail app and jabber app it's the most important code I'm waiting for.
<JITENDRA> Which Device is better nexus 4 or Nexus 7(2012) for installing Ubuntu Touch
<gia> tes
<nhaines> QUESTION: Fantastic NES shirt!  I really think that Ubuntu Business Remix would be a compelling thing to sell to local businesses, but it seems to have totally disappeared.  Any plans to bring it back with Ubuntu 14.04?
<InetKen> QUESTION: What can we expect from Ubuntu and you at SCALE this weekend?
<nhaines> InetKen: awesomeness from jono, as always.  We'll have a couple Nexus 4s and I'll have my Nexus 5 at the Ubuntu booth at SCALE.
<Mauritz> QUESTION: Will ubuntu on the phone come to the Nexus 5?
<JITENDRA> Nexus4 or Nexus 7 which is better?
<InetKen> nhaines: Will lookout for that.
<bonboncats> JITENDRA: nexus 4.
<Nev> hi can you tell us is canonical going to make gaming on ubuntu easier?
<nxvl> QUESTION: Are you gonna shave that horrible beard for tomorrow session? :P
<RogerC> QUESTION Guitar tonight? New user! Roger Carder Linton,Cambridge..
<evan_> howdy
<rfrapp> Question: What plans do you have for accessibility in Ubuntu? Both mobile and desktop?
<AironOnPC> QUESTION: Is that right information, that Ubuntu for phone support now 30 different phone models?
<evan_> Will 14 work with all ATI onboard display drivers
<Dermot_Dev> QUESTION: I was impressed that the Ubuntu-Touch team  was forward-thinking enough to primarily concentrate on the Nex7~2013 for this year. However, have you heard , - what are main stumbling-blocks in doing  this going forward ? Has popey Updated you recently on this ?
<ChristianLeto> Hello, Good job with Ubunru, greetings from Romania!!!!
<ChristianLeto> Ubuntu*
<Dermot_Dev> RogerC, he probably will at the end .
<GodoPPL> QUESTION: How functional is Ubuntu Touch on the Galaxy Nexus currently?
<krwlng> Question: Do you think publish the touch version of ubuntu for other phones and tablets?
<momits_> QUESTION: if i want to package a newly-written gtk+-app for ubuntu, should i use the click-package system? would i need to ship all dependencies with the app? or stick with apt? which one is preferred?
<JITENDRA> Question : Nexus 4 or Nexus 7 (2012) which device is better for Ubuntu Touch?
<nxvl> jono: everytime i found out you are on a Q&A i made that question :D
<nhaines> Mauritz: Ubuntu Engineering team has Nexus 5 support planned for in trusty+1 some time in June.  (jono: this is on their landing spreadsheet that isn't quite up to date.)  :)
<Dermot_Dev> JITENDRA, Please *Do-not* just repeat questions, thank-you kindly .
<adam_> when will ubuntu phone going 2 be out?
<b3rn475> GUITAR YES
<mrdatahs> Guitar YES
<Mauritz> QUESTION: Any plans of photoshop on Ubuntu? (a easy way)
<nhaines> QUESTION: once Ubuntu has device convergence, do you think you'd use a phone, a tablet, or a laptop as your main mobile device?
<ukbeast> What's the topic?
<bonboncats> QUESTION: what are your personal opinions on ubuntu moving to systemd?
<iBobX> Hi!
<tuxkalle>  QUESTION Hello finnely got ubuntu phone os on my nexus 4 :-) Are you looking at Winter Olympics ?
<ukbeast> You have my tablet. (Grouper?)
<pablo__> will ubuntu works on lg optimus g?
<nhaines> GodoPPL: Galaxy Nexus still works but is a bit choppy.  You can dual-boot it and remove Ubuntu without removing Android and try it out.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<iBobX> Question, any plans to support the Sony Z1? and also, is that that option of connecting to the external monitor and get a full desktop available?
<JITENDRA> Will Ubuntu Touch Support Indian Mobile Device Micromax?
<rfrapp> Question: Are there any detailed tutorials on developing for Ubuntu with QML? Where can I find more than what's on the developer website?
<mrdatahs> +1 Mauritz - Get a high-performance port of Adobe Creative Suite on Ubuntu and I'd switch 100% and never look back. Looking at a new mobile workstation, tho - how about Ubuntu as a high-powered host with a win 8 guest with lots of RAM/compute allocated - how's the performance on Photoshop?
<who_me> QUESTION: Are click-packages suitable for shipping games, such as those found in humble bundles, for example...
<iBobX> I liked the option of having both mobile and desktop on the same device, is that available on the latest release?
<Mauritz> If I would be able to have Photoshop on Ubuntu I would never have to use Windows again :D
<kubusiowykubus> Why ubuntu has some many platform but on PC ubuntu sometimes isnt optymalized for hardware ? (updates without breaking system etc.)
<k1l_> QUESTION: what do you think of the switch to systemd in the future of ubuntu and what do you think about the CLA of canonical since that was one big negative in the debian discussion. mybe upstart would have won without that CLA.
<ukbeast> Have you tried wine?
<who_me> ukbeast, wine usually runs older versions of Photoshop, but there are quirks
<iBobX> @ukbeast wine is for x86 arch
<Dermot_Dev> I keep losing connection momentarily , anyone else ?
<ukbeast> 64bit and 32bit
<adam_> Question: when will ubuntu phone be out or is it out?
<Mauritz> Dermot_Dev I am having the same issue
<ukbeast> My Pc is 64bit but 32bit wine prefix works better
<Kai__> @Dermot_Dev me too
<bonboncats> thank you for answering!
<Dermot_Dev> yeah , I know guys .. I guess more ppl will watch the recording .. but he keeps coming back for more ... :)
<Radu23> What about ubuntu tv?
<rfrapp> Question: I run Ubuntu 13.04 on a virtual machine using VirtualBox, and I want to update to 13.10. Can I just click upgrade in the software updated, or is there something else I need to do to upgrade?
<nick___> QUESTION: Hi Jono, We need devices, phones and tablets with ubuntu :) any update?
<Nev> are you gonna make gaming on ubuntu easier? its realy complicated when it doesnt work even with wine
<b3rn475> QUESTION: I've not fully understood what is going on between Canonical and Ubuntu derivates like Mint. What are this licence situation all about? What do you think about it?
<RogerC> Guitar YES
<iBobX> Ah I see, thanks (sorry for the that that) :)
<Radu23> What about ubuntu tv?
<ukbeast> QUESTION: How close is MIR?
<Mauritz> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu rule the world? :D
<ukbeast> It has fixed bug 1
<Dermot_Dev> QUESTION: Has there been any more discussion on the event of 'physical UDS' sometime in future  ? , or has the likes of *discourse* somewhat   over-taken  this function ( kind of ) .
<who_me> Mauritz, hopefully never... I enjoy the diversity :P
<ukbeast> http://www.androidcentral.com/ubuntu-bug-number-1-closed-microsoft-no-longer-holds-majority-market-share
<Mauritz> who_me Yeah it is nice, but still I am stuck using Win7 because of PS...
<Radu23> What about ubuntu tv?
<Dermot_Dev> Radu23, Ask again with 'QUESTION' and the beginning - he will answer ...
<ukbeast> You can Use windows 7 on Ubuntu via Virtual machine
<b3rn475> QUESTION: Will 14.04 ship MIR and XMir? there are a lot of articles online saing yes and a lot saing no.
<b3rn475> @ukbeast yes you can.
<Mauritz> ukbeast yes, but I would like to use as much of my ram as I can since I have 26gb...
<Tijder> Can steam run on it?
<nhaines> rfrapp: no tech support in channel.  :)  But take a snapshot of your machine and then start it up and click upgrade.  It should work fine, but if it doesn't then you can revert to your snapshot.
<Radu23> How about ubuntu tv?
<who_me> b3rn475, they intend to ship a "demo" version of Unity 8 and Mir
<ukbeast> I can't wait for mir
<nhaines> Unity 8 will be the tablet-mode UI.  Will be stellar for developing.
<Radu23> What about ubuntu tv
<iBobX> Do you know how's the evolution of MIR going related to compatibility with X11 Applications and so?
<ukbeast> QUESTION:  What about ubuntu tv?
<JITENDRA> QUESTION Ubuntu Touch on Indian Mobile Device Micromax............ When ?
<k1l_> Radu23: write "QUESTION:" in front and then wait until jono is at your question
<ukbeast> Anyone tried Maxthon yet?
<mhall119> JITENDRA: that would be a great pairing, you should tell Micromax that you want them to ship an Ubuntu phone
<Nev> QUESTION: are you gonna make gaming on ubuntu easier? its realy complicated when it doesnt work even with wine
<Martis> QUESTION: how to install ubuntu touch on android phone?
<ukbeast> I gave up waiting on Opera lol
<nhaines> mhall119: oh hi, Michael.  Internet high five!
<Mauritz> ukbeast same, firefox was just easier.
<mhall119> hi nhaines :( ^5
<mhall119> should have been :), fat fingers
<nhaines> Martis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Dermot_Dev> k1l_,  I think its just a bot .
<Apis> anyone else not able to get the video to load?
<nhaines> mhall119: I thought you were just jealous I'm going to SCALE.  ;)
<b3rn475> Are there any problems with the streaming?
<ukbeast> mmm kubuntu
<k1l_> stream is flaky for me :/
<nhaines> Apis: it's working fine for me although there are a couple dropouts in the last couple of minutes.
<mhall119> nhaines: make no mistake, I am extremely jealous about that
<ukbeast> sexy but a bit glitchy
<nhaines> mhall119: you're always welcome there.  Feel free to visit SCALE13X in 2015!  :)
<Apis> nhaines; I tried reloading multiple times, but nothign still, I'll wait a couple of minutes
<Dermot_Dev> I just think the stream-system is slightly over-loaded  .
<mhall119> nhaines: I know, but logistics once again get in the way
<nhaines> Apis: if worst comes to worst, you can view the recording later.  :(
<Apis> Dermot_Dev; thats a good sign in a way, means people care
<who_me> QUESTION: Are those licensees able to pass on that license? J. Ridell told people that they could use all Kubuntu packages. But not all of the Kubuntu packages are from the Kubuntu project.
<Dermot_Dev> Apis, troo .
<Martis> which system i will choose to install on my desktop pc? with windows program loading
<mhall119> who_me: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same project, just different default package sets
<Martis> for now i must use windows for some programs
<ukbeast> Same as lubuntu, ubuntu gnome etc
<Dermot_Dev> perhaps it would be a god idea for everyone to change to 240p ? - just sayin`
<nhaines> Martis: boot into a Ubuntu Desktop CD, install on your phone, and then you can follow the instructions but keep your computer on Windows.
<nhaines> Dermot_Dev: I'm not sure Google is short on bandwidth.  :)
<who_me> mhall119, that is the exact reason I was asking. Can kubuntu pass on the license to anybody else like J. Ridell did?
<mhall119> who_me: I doubt it
<ukbeast> or Microsoft DDosing this vid >.>
<Dermot_Dev> nhaines,  must be his cleaner on facebook .. :)
<ukbeast> :P
<who_me> mhall119, so did I :/
<nhaines> QUESTION: Are we going to hear more about the Ubuntu Pioneers project tomorrow, or can you give us a hint on when we'll learn more?
<ukbeast> offtopic
<ukbeast> Compiz seems dead
<Martis> nhaines i tired of windows after a half of year i must reinstall it and activate using hacks thats suck a bit
<ukbeast> or dying
<mhall119> nhaines: lack of pioneers is my fault, it's on my todo list but I've been stuck working on developer.u.c and API website improvements
<who_me> ukbeast, it's in maintenance mode... Unity 8 and Mir are the new "hotness" :)
<nhaines> nhaines: aha!  Now I know who to pump for more info. ;)  dev.u.c looks really good, btw.  It needed a lot of improvements and... they're dropping in nicely!  :)
 * snwh would like a physical UDS (so he can go)
<ukbeast> @who_me Sick!
<nhaines> QUESTION: I think I need some tea and I'm going to make Earl Grey.  What's your favorite tea?
<ukbeast> lol
<ukbeast> I prefer black coffee myself
<mhall119> nhaines: talking to yourself?
<nhaines> mhall119: that doesn't mean one's crazy.  But if you start to *answer*...
<mhall119> :)
<Nev> QUESTION: is ubuntu touch coming with extra NSA package? :)
<b3rn475> QUESTION: In the video presentation of Ubuntu Touch you did few days ago there was a Nexus 10. Are you using it? Do you think will be usable in the near future?
<Martis> QUESTION: when come on download ubuntu 14.04 full version?
<CrusaderAD> QUESTION: Any progress on a dedicated email app on touch?
<Dermot_Dev> QUESTION: cAN  YOU TALK ABOUT YOUR FAV. GAMES AT THE MOMENT ?
<ukbeast> NSA tech is in linux already (SELinux)
<Dermot_Dev> sorry for caps
<Saji> hi ya man
<iBobX> hows the MIR compatibility evolving regarding
<ukbeast> I'm wired myself o.o
<Nev> QUESTION: are you gonna make ubuntu touch compatible with any phone?
<iBobX> X11 apps?
<nhaines> QUESTION: What is Ubuntu's next support device type and why is it a smartphone?
<nhaines> QUESTION: Typo!  Restated: What is Ubuntu's next support device type and why is it a smartwatch?
<who_me> Martis, there are daily images of 14.04 at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Dermot_Dev> april
<Mauritz> QUESTION: Have you heard about the Jolla Phone?
<Saji> how to install ubuntu on my sony xperia j series????
<mrbrownstone> QUESTION:  Where can I find the interview you did with the ubuntu design team lead?
<nhaines> Martis: April 17th.
<Martis> damn to long to wait
<ukbeast> I did a upgrade trick (13.10) -> 14.04 alpha 2
<Martis> i hate beta versions
<iBobX> How's MIR display server evolving regarding compatibility with X11 applications?
<ukbeast> I havely rarely got bugs
<k1l_> QUESTION: how old are you, that you need a thick book to play a computer game? ;p
<ukbeast> Serena, on steam
<Martis> just download games from torrents for free :D
<Maharshi> QUESTION When Ubuntu Touch Mobile Handset is coming?
<Debaru> QUESTION : Hi, Jono. When can you see a preview of Ubuntu Store (For Ubuntu Touch) ? And yes, you looks tired, are you sick ?
<AironOnPc> QUeSTION: what is your streaming channel?
<who_me> k1l_, there was a time when games came with manuals. sometimes those were thick :)
<ukbeast> PMSL
<snwh> Utoast, running 14.04 Crusty
<Dermot_Dev> QUESTION: Can you nudge the Ubuntu podcast and it's crew for their get-togethers or recent lack of podcasts .. I have cake that needs eatin'
<TheKing> QUESTION: Any updates on Ubuntu for belt buckles?
<ukbeast> ugh lazy
<ukbeast> XD
<omar__> hallo
<sockeye> When will we see the Ubuntu replacement for Nautilus?
<jono> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/captfishead
<jono> AironOnPc, ^
<iBobX> We all are :)
<who_me> QUESTION: Will Mir's streaming capabilities be suitable for both streaming content over at twitch.tv  and for desktop recording (for tutorials)?
<AironOnPc> ty
<Blin> QUESTION: Would you (Canonical) to work jointly with the likeness Adobe to help them write their product under Linux (if they are not capable of)? You understand that it will attract new users to Ubuntu.
<Maharshi> Question  ............. I am waiting for Ubuntu Handset.............. Could you Tell the detail Specification of Ubuntu Mobile Handset.............
<CoderniX> When will we be able to have Optimus support out of the box in Ubuntu with the NVIDIA propriatary driver? Bumblebee just stopped working for me on 13.04
<Mauritz> QUESTION: Why have I always had issues upgrading from an older version to a newer version of ubuntu (i know I was not suppose to ask tech support question)
<Dermot_Dev> QUESTION: I have never asked this , but can I buy Apps for other users - on the Ubuntu Software Center , possibly ? i.e. that are registered.
<alterego> CoderniX: I've had that problem, there were some notes on getting it to work.
<Billynkid> Can we expect further alignment with the Debian project similar to the recent upstart decision? Was this in any way influenced by the decision of Valve to use Debian as their base?
<AironOnPc> Question: Does Ubuntu desctop support dual graphic card, and can it automaticcally change wich card Ubuntu use for playing and wich it use for 3d graphic work?
<alterego> QUESTION: Do you think that some of your articles for LXF are heavily biased towards Ubuntu/Canonical, and do you think that's a fair thing to do?
<iBobX> I see you have an Apple Magic Mouse, you use Mac as your main OS don't you? As a musician? :)
<Mauritz> QUESTION-Follow-up: I am unable to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 it just crashes the updating software.
<Dermot_Dev> Mauritz, I find " sudo do-release-upgrade " works marvels .
<snwh> QUESTION: plug my offer of making Ubuntu Touch icons for community apps?
<CrusaderAD> QUESTION: thanks for the Ubuntu SDK help yesterday, Zoltan was a great help! Is the SDK the only / best way to try and develop an app?
<Dermot_Dev> QUESTION: Whats the best coffee in your area for instant coffee ?
<Maharshi> Question Whatsapp is not Working on Ubuntu Touch............
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: I'm late, was watching Bad Voltage. What did I miss?
<nhaines> Mauritz: run 'update-manager' on the commandline and then save the error messages, and do some Google searches and look on askubuntu.com
<iBobX> QUESTION: I see you have an Apple Magic Mouse, you use Mac as your main OS don't you? As a musician? :)
<Dermot_Dev> urrgh .. the mouse question ....
<Mauritz> nhaines thanks i'll try next time I boot to ubuntu
<ukbeast> Ubuntu has a "Driver Manager" under software sources
<ukbeast> so you select which driver to use
<Guest59635> Will there be a new revision of Practical PHP and MySQL? :P
<Guest59635> QUESTION: Will there be a new revision of Practical PHP and MySQL? :P
<snwh> jono, that's your app? I can do that
<sebsebseb> I nearly forgot about this
<sebsebseb> since the day change etc
<nhaines> iBobX: jono uses Ubuntu for day-to-day stuff but has to use a Mac for his professional recording.
<iBobX> :)
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Why did the Q&A change to Tuesday ike two months or so ago?  I nearly completly forgot today, but here for guitair time now I guess.
<iBobX> Yeah that's what I though... I was just curious... :)
<iBobX> There are lots of great Applications for musician available on Ubuntu though... :)
<ferikoszeghy> ahoj potřebuji vědět zdali se chistá nějaký softver na cizí řeči překládání zvukově .
<Billynkid> QUESTION: What do you think 24:04 might look like?
<Billynkid> Sorry 24.04
<nhaines> ferikoszeghy: can you do that testing in another channel though?  :P
<who_me> It was not *that* bad if your friend still has that job :P
<snwh> jono, huh I didn't get that G+ message.
<Dermot_Dev> oohh .. bass :)
<Billynkid> Nike Trainers Edition!
<ukbeast> Power LACES!
<Dermot_Dev> bass -boost ON ...
<ferikoszeghy> Může li mi někdo pomoci a tršku se mi věnovat přez skype budu moc rád  moje jméno je František Koszeghy =fk00073
<nhaines> POWER LACES!
<ukbeast> Thought my room was messy
<ukbeast> jokes
<Dermot_Dev> :)
<nhaines> ferikoszeghy: this isn't the place to ask about that.
<who_me> *pulls cable* lights go out in the house :P
<Dermot_Dev> just had a back-to-the-future flasback ..
<ukbeast> Senheiser HD202.
<ukbeast> mmm
<ukbeast> :)
<Mauritz> yes
<AironOnPc> (y)
<Dermot_Dev> Sennheiser RS170 .. ' closed -loop ' = private .
<nhaines> Sounds good.
<ukbeast> :3 nice
<iBobX> AWESOME
<Dermot_Dev> meanwhile in mexhico ...
<ukbeast> Microsoft uses employees as instruments
<Mauritz> ukbeast and money as toiletpaper? right?
<richmusa1> and then?
<Dermot_Dev> ukbeast, Yeah they talk about that on LAS 300 .. anyone see it ?
<ukbeast> Mauritz only $100 bills
<Mauritz> XD
<ukbeast> WOOT
<iBobX> AWESOME
<iBobX> you think you can do this? https://vine.co/v/Ma6jLnMHAZT
<iBobX> :D
<iBobX> LOL
<who_me> thank you!
<Billynkid> Thx
<Dermot_Dev> bye jono .. have a good week ... :D
<nhaines> jono: I'm really looking foward to seeing you at SCALE. :D
<jono> nhaines, ditto :-)
<jono> thanks all!
<CrusaderAD> Thanks Jono!
<iBobX> THANKS!!!
<ukbeast> Just get back from work in time tomorrow. nice
<Mauritz> Bye
<Dermot_Dev> bye all ..
<iBobX> that was good, thanks
<iBobX> bye
<Adam_faze> yes i  can here you loud and clear
<metnickgr> i can see you too..
<eran132> hi all
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-19
<jose__> helo
<nhaines> jose__: hello!
<jose__> hello how are you
<jose__> well
<jose__> when is the official release
<Khippy> yes
<rider> hi
<okgoogle> so... what is this all about?
<aerba> Hi!
<aerba> Il y a des français ici ? :)
<qermit> no
<aerba> :(
<GuerroF> hi
<GuerroF> aerba ?
<aerba> ? :)
<GuerroF> Tu es français ?
<aerba> Oui
<GuerroF> Ouai :D
<GuerroF> C'est la première fois que je me co sur cette channel
<aerba> Moi aussi ^^ J'attends la news sur l'os ubuntu avec impatience :p
<GuerroF> La nouvelle interface a l'air bien
<aerba> J'ai pas essayé la première car j'ai lu qu'il y avait pas mal de bug et pas énormément de fonctionnalité
<GuerroF> Il y'a l'émulateur dispo sur ubuntu pc
<GuerroF> J'ai réussi a installer steam sur ubuntu touch sur mon nexus 4 xD
<aerba> J'ai même pas pensé à émuler
<GuerroF> Parcontre l'affichage xD
<aerba> Ahah tu m'étonnes
<GuerroF> Sur tablette ça doit être mieux
<GuerroF> J'espere qu'il y'aura une version steam pour ubuntu touch car xD
<aerba> Steam sur un smartphone, c'est un concept ! :p
<GuerroF> xD
<GuerroF> Bah il ont l'eu fait sur android pourquoi pas pour ubuntu touch ?
<aerba> Tu vas jouer à CSS avec le tactile écran ? \o
<GuerroF> Pourquoi pas
<aerba> Quelle horreur xD
<GuerroF> Je pense brancher un clavier
<GuerroF> (et la souris)
<GuerroF> Peut être que il y'aura un CSS pour ubuntu touch ? xD
<aerba> ^^
<GuerroF> Ben j'ai réussi a faire tourner dota 2 sur mon nexus 4 (par contre la galère xD) j'ai eu vers le max 20 fps
<aerba> Il a pas trop chauffé ton N4 ? mdr
<GuerroF> oui xD
<GuerroF> Ben au moins y'aura peut etre une version ubuntu phone sur CSS
<aerba> J'espère que la connexion internet sera corrigé car j'ai entendu plein de HIC là-dessus.
<GuerroF> Sur ubuntu touch ?
<aerba> Oui
<GuerroF> J'ai pas eu de probleme sur ça
<aerba> Ah oui ?
<GuerroF> Bah oui
<GuerroF> J'ai pas du trop toucher comme mon ordi xD
<aerba> Alors c'est peut être en voulant l'installer sur les N4 qu'il y a des bugs
<GuerroF> Je suis avec un N4
<GuerroF> xD
<aerba> Ah d'accord !
<aerba> Je suis à l'ouest ah ah
<GuerroF> xD
<aerba> Et au niveau des stores ?
<GuerroF> Heu
<aerba> Ca donne quoi ?
<GuerroF> Je pense qu'il ont du prendre la logithèque
<GuerroF> j'ai pas trop toucher
<GuerroF> le store
<GuerroF> J'ai toucher que au terminal et autre fonction xD
<GuerroF> Sinon je trouve que le store est remplie
<aerba> Pas de soucis d'ergonomie particulier non plus ?
<GuerroF> Bah
<GuerroF> Bof
<GuerroF> En tout cas on dirait que ça consomme moins que android
<GuerroF> Car sur android je pense que les service google font des soucis ergnomique
<aerba> Ca serait un bon poitn
<aerba> point*
<GuerroF> Je pense qu'il dure plus lomgtemps que android
<aerba> C'est uns ystème léger à la base. Il y a surement moins de processus qui tourne en fond pour rien
<GuerroF> oui xD
<aerba> En ce qui concerne les appels téléphoniques, il n'y a pas de hachage lors des conversations ? J'ai aussi entendu qu'il y avait des défauts sur ce point
<GuerroF> Parfois non parfois oui
<GuerroF> Enfin c'est rare xD
<GuerroF> mais je l'utulise pas pendant 1 heure quand même xD
<gusplox> deux heures de plus
<GuerroF> De ?
<aerba> Comment ça ?
<gusplox> pour la transmission
<GuerroF> Ah ok
<aerba> 19h30 du coup ?
<GuerroF> 15:50 + 2 H 16:50 --> 17:50 ?
<gusplox> pour moi c'est à 10h50
<GuerroF> Ah
<eaoden> Bonjour !
<GuerroF> Ben tiens y'a 4 français maintenant xD
<gusplox> haha, bonjour
<aerba> Ben à la base c'est 17h50 heures française, donc si ça repousse de 2h c'est 19h50 xD
<Guest43570> Hi lal
<Guest43570> all*
<Guest43570> When will the event start?
<aerba> 5.50 pm
<eaoden> I don't know, where do you live ?
<Embrais> it starts in 1h 54m
<JonathanGurebo> Hi TEST
<GuerroF> hi
<JonathanGurebo> I love Ubuntu!
<GuerroF> Me too
<eaoden> Ok, at 5 pm for me. :P
<Embrais> runnin 14.04 ;)
<GuerroF> Me too xD
<eaoden> Why I love Ubuntu : Ç
<JonathanGurebo> xD
<JonathanGurebo> :)
<GuerroF> I love ubuntu-emulator in my ubuntu 14.04 :D
<Embrais> so itching for mobile release
<eaoden> Excuse me Embrais, what are you talking about ?
<gusplox> I know, me too, haven't had the chance to test it on my nexus 4
<eaoden> Can't you install it aside the Android OS ?
<GuerroF> Yes
<aerba> J'aimerai un dualboot olala ^^
<GuerroF> Fastoch
<GuerroF> Enfin je sais pas x
<GuerroF> Enfin je sais pas xD
<eaoden> Essayez de parler anglais svp
<aerba> xD
<gusplox> moi aussi
<Embrais> I want the full experience :) Cyanogen is cool but a pure Ubuntu phone would be awesome
<GuerroF> Yes
<Nikten> Hi guys. i have galaxy s3, have u any way to install ubuntu touch on it?
<aerba> +1 Embrais :p
<GuerroF> NikTen ---> I don't know
<eaoden> Hello Nikten, wait a moment
<Embrais> Yes Nikten but it is not going to work properly
<Embrais> GSM only etc
<Nikten> i have installed build 4 yet
<eaoden> You can install it here --> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<Nikten> but i want to install ubuntu 13.10 stable if possible
<Embrais> that's ubuntu for android not ubuntu touch
<Guest59988> .
<eaoden> Of course, Ubuntu touch will work with Ubuntu phones ;o)
<GuerroF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install <-- For ubuntu touch
<aerba> he wants to install on galaxy s3
<GuerroF> Aerba ?
<GuerroF> You have the Samsung Galaxy S3 (GT-I9300) ?
<aerba> no i have google nexus 4
<aerba> but it's possible to install ubuntu os since windows pc
<aerba> ?
<k1l> for ubuntu touch talk better ask in #ubuntu-touch
<GuerroF> [16:03] <aerba> he wants to install on galaxy s3 xD
<aerba> Oui je parlais pour Nikten
<GuerroF> Ah ok
<eaoden> What is your version of Windows ?
<GuerroF> Tu veux dire ubuntu os ou ubuntu touch ?
<aerba> Seven
<aerba> l'os ubuntu
<GuerroF> Bah oui tu peux en dualboot
<Embrais> Samsung galaxy S3 d2att UNOFFICIAL http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39156949
<Embrais> it's a work in progress like i said
<Embrais> don't expect it to work  properly more just to see how it looks/works
<eaoden> Yeah, and it can blow up if you shake it too much, so be careful.
<Embrais> hehe
<aerba> GuerroF, et pour installer ubuntu touch sur mon n4 depuis windows c'est possible ?
<aerba> Car j'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet
<GuerroF> heu je sais pas du tout la xD
<GuerroF> Je l'ai installé depuis ubuntu
<eaoden> Je sais meême pas comment on installe Ubuntu touch OS
<eaoden> (J'ai un iPhone, riez de moi)
<Nikten> Thanks Embrais but i've installed yet ;)
<aerba> it's possible to install ubuntu touch since windows pc ? :(
<eaoden> *from
<eaoden> I don't know. Why would they build a software for Windows assuming it's supposed to work with Ubuntu ?
<aerba> it would mean that we should have a pc with ubuntu necessarily ... it sucks
<eaoden> [That's french] http://www.developpez.com/actu/65740/Canonical-sort-Ubuntu-Dual-Boot-une-solution-pour-installer-Ubuntu-Touch-en-dual-boot-aux-cotes-d-Android/
<eaoden> Ok, so you need ADB tools
<aerba> Ok thanks
<gusplox> L’utilitaire a été testé sur quatre appareils seulement
<eaoden> Do you have virtual machines to run Ubuntu in a Windows ? (BEST JOKE EVER)
<aerba> but if i won't dualboot ?
<aerba> eaoden, i haven't but i can it's not a problem
<gusplox> windows 8 has been struggling with virtualbox, but still best joke ever as you say
<eaoden> Until I do another one.
<eaoden> *untill ?
<gusplox> I'll be waiting
<gusplox> until*
<Nikten> !touch
<aerba> GuerroF ?
<thomas15992> hi
<aerba> Hi thomas
<JonathanGurebo> hi
<GuerroF> Aerba ?
<aerba> Je ne pense pas être là pour l'event :s
<aerba> Je peux te demander un service ? ^^
<GuerroF> Quoi ?
<aerba> Je t'ai envoyé un msg en pv
<GuerroF> Comment on fait ?
<Murazaki> Bonjour !
<GuerroF> Ah ok
<GuerroF> Salut
<aerba> Salut murazaki
<Nijo> Hi
<Saraghon> hi
<Nijo> Anybody with ideas about When ubuntu touch official image for nexus 5 comes in??
<Nijo> ??
<Nijo> Hi When will official ubuntu touch image for nexus 5 comes out???
<xnox> Nijo: well sergio did post test images already and merge proposals are up. I don't think it's merged yet.
<xnox> Nijo: it's not up at http://system-image.ubuntu.com/devel-proposed/ yet (codename is flo)
<xnox> (well that's the hardware name of it, same as android naming scheme)
<emad_> can i use android app on ubuntu preview?
<okgoogle> Hi
<okgoogle> Where can i find a list of compatible devices for ubuntu phone?
<Siekacz1> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYwODg - time is bending, on ubuntuonair i still see the counter, but phoronix has all the news...
<rickspencer3> o/
<JEK_> hi all!
<baconator> wow quite a turn up already
<nitrub> how long will this last?
<fin-fan> ten min to wait
<Ultimo> how did you know ?
<PaulW2U> nitrub: 1650 to 1730 is what appears in the Google calendar
 * ogra_ feels the tension rising
 * av500 blames ogra_ for the "GEMA" message on youtube
<ogra_> haha
<Ultimo> :-P
<ogra_> i cant test, still in a hangout ... will check in a minute if i get it too
<av500> ogra_: they give you only one PC?
<ogra_> they dont even give it to me :/
<biscobestia97> hi
<Embrais> T-Minus 5min ... and counting :)
<Chrislain> Hello
<ogra_> wheee
<Neo31> hello folks :)
<biscobestia97> ready?
<fader> It's like waiting for the ball to drop on new year's eve :)
<Embrais> hehe
<turbinenreiter> video is not available in germany because of gema.
<ogra_> turbinenreiter, yeah ... just discussion with the guys, not sure they can fix it
<ogra_> *discussing
<Neo31> please, can someone ask this for me later? (I wont have internet access for the next two hours) I wanted to know if there will be support for nexus 5 or other devices as a development platform.
<turbinenreiter> proxy tube on firefox is fixing it already ... .
<CheeseBurg> Neo31: Probably not. It gets asked a lot
<baconator> that question has been aswered hundreds of times already
<ogra_> you can use the proxtube firefox plugin if you have gema issues in germany
<ogra_> (not the best solution but should at least help)
<Neo31> good CheeseBurg :)
<Embrais> 1min
<stexvxe> Starting soon... :D
<Skaine> Hi!
<Ultimo> anyone else here from germany and this GEMA-Message?
<SirSqueakalot> Hi!
<Skaine> hi!
<yelin> hi
<Skaine> Are there italian's people?
<tsdgeos> Ultimo: [17:48:28] <ogra_> you can use the proxtube firefox plugin if you have gema issues in germany
<timp> Ultimo: apparently, yes. https://proxtube.com/
<Ultimo> thanks
<Wellark> what!? GEMA message on our ubuntu on air session?
<ogra_> yeah :(
<NO_NaMe> I also have problems with GEMA...
<Embrais> yeah seems kinda stupid
<tim_> Hi there!
<ogra_> use proxtube
<turbinenreiter> gema-problems -> proxy tube
<timp> Wellark: you get that also? In which country are you now?
<FuLgOrE_> so I need to use the youtube channel on the mentioned page?
<Neo31> enjoy it folks :)
<baconator> 52 secs delay
<Wellark> timp: no, I'm not getting it. I just can't understand how it would be on ubuntuonair.
<turbinenreiter> gema is typically germany
<GreenChris> go away gema ^^ i'm in germany and i am getting a gema message
<FuLgOrE_> youtube is blocked in china and with vpn irc don't works
<FuLgOrE_> :-/
<biscobestia97> i cant wait
<fyksen> It hasn't started yet, right? :)
<Nikten> Skaine: io :D
<Embrais> not yet
<timp> gema message before the live feed started is weird anyway..
<GreenChris> yep
<tim_> It hasn't started yet?
<fin-fan> It is late.
<bladernr_> Yeah... 11:51 EST... :/
<extraymond> What happened?
<biscobestia97> no
<GuerroF> Live started ?
<timp> tim_: it still says "starting soon" for me
<biscobestia97> it seems to getting on....
<rickspencer3> hi all, just running a little bit late
<fyksen> extraymond, nothing yet.  :)
<rickspencer3> will get started very soon
<tim_> ok
<biscobestia97> ....
<extraymond> I heard a beet!
<baconator> thx rick
<Embrais> The suspense is killing me....I hope it lasts...
<turbinenreiter> HELP
<pritz> hi
<nitrub> hopefully not only meizu and BQ announcements
<Khippy> real excited
<GreenChris> when will it start ? ^^
<fyksen> Are we allowed to guess what it is here?
<turbinenreiter> is there a way to not et the 'has joined' 'has left' messages all the time?
<pepies> fail
<Skaine> I wanna ubuntu phone!!!!!:D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> UTouch x3
<regz> turbinenreiter, take a proxy, German are too powerful they don't t
<jdrab> turbinenreiter: it depends on your irc client
<stexvxe> It hasn't begun, am I right? haha
<rickspencer3> moments away from starting
<fyksen> stexvxe, right on! not yet
<stexvxe> Uh, there was a beat again!
<wtf__> where's video?
<turbinenreiter> using the one underneath the video on the ubuntuonair site
<ChloeWolfieGirl> You touched ubuntu, and now it's turned into this, welcome to Ubuntu Touch, the first phones UTouch Phones x3
<Skaine> go mark go...:D
<GreenChris> has it started?
<nitrub> noooo
<stexvxe> No it hasn't
<tim_> will the GEMA screen disappear after the start??
<turbinenreiter> tim use proxytube
<DomasDev> why won't it start???
<ogra_> tim_, use proxtube
<pritz> hi'
<bladernr_> What's a GEMA screen?
<gbahry> hi
<GreenChris> gema is blocking music videos in germany
<mrbrownstone> has it started yet?
<baconator> video yet anyone?
<fyksen> baconator, nope
<jdrab> NO
<mhall119> video works now
<ogra_> bladernr_, a silly german thing informing you that a yourtube video uses protected music (which is a lie in our case)
<pritz> why arent they starting?
<gbahry> nope
<superbaked> no video yet 4 me
<Wellark> bladernr_: http://www.clementadam.com/germany-bypass-youtube-gema-censorship-firefox/
<fyksen> IT IS STARTING!!!
<WhiteMonkey> You are live
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Now its started :D
<GreenChris> for an unknown reason this video is blocked too
<ogra_> mhall119, not in germany :(
<ttoine> you are live
<mhall119> try refreshing if it's not playing for you yet
<regz> it s a screen that dont alloow you to watch because of restriction in germany
<xnox> jono: live
<tim_> i call it "GEMA screen"... i will use proxtube
<pritz> ok they started!
<bladernr_> ogra_: yeah, I just figured that out... never heard of it before
<mrbrownstone> yes
<nitrub> here we go!
<bladernr_> heheh
<ChloeWolfieGirl> We can see you!
<fyksen> Live! :)
<PaulW2U> hi jono
<fyksen> GOGOGO
<superbaked> starting
<fader> We see you
<g^> jono: streaming!
<dank2501> yoooo
<nik90> jono:
<Skaine> wowowowowo!!!
<nik90> live
<forty4> Started!
<mrbrookz> We see you!
<Alps_Splash> I see you and loud and clear.
<marcinello> I can see you!
<pmcgowan> jono, yes
<mhall119> we have an echo
<LordChristoff> Hello :)
<dank2501> its om
<baconator> yeah
<Yanie> Works here
<Embrais> whee@
<jdrab> finally yeah
<mbarnett> I see the stream
<ChloeWolfieGirl> haha x3
<Marcos_> you are streaming, GREETING FROM MÉXICO
<nitrub> kevin spacey lookalike :P
<superbaked> yep working :D
<Embrais> here we go
<biscobestia97> yeah
<brod1> Yup
<oihjfaopuhgiue> ITS HABBENING
<jncarlos> Sweet!
<Mengine> The loading screen is whats present here :\
<gbahry> working
<mhall119> ogra_: file a bug against Germany
<sokolgeo> works ok
<wellsb> We see you
<stexvxe> Hi Jono! Hi Rick!
<gbahry> it's live
<gQuigs> echo echo echo
<fyksen> Love the beard on the bossman!
<tuxkalle> we see you
<oihjfaopuhgiue>  
<oihjfaopuhgiue>  
<oihjfaopuhgiue>  
<oihjfaopuhgiue>  
<tuxkalle> and hear you
<sami___> Hi
<FuLgOrE_> I file a bug against the chinese firewall :-/
<oihjfaopuhgiue>  
<oihjfaopuhgiue>  
<oihjfaopuhgiue>  
<snwh> the shuttle-beard is great
<isantop> Still nothing here.
<jono> get your questions in about the news by typing "QUESTION" followed by your question
<lifeforms> only seeing "Please stand by." here, do you need g**gle pl*s?
<rafaelement> I cant see the video because of copyright restrictions, wtf?
<fugue88> Live!
<mhall119> lifeforms: no, youtube should be all you need
<Skaine> i love you MARKKk!!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> much better then Android when it was 1 year in development xD
<lifeforms> mhall119: it does work in a windows VM :"( anyway thanks!
<nitrub> QUESTION why should I prefer ubuntu os to other os'es out there?
<CheeseBurg> With that beard I feel like I am listening to a sage
<ulkesh> QUESTION: I'm eager to test Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 (2013, flo) device.  Is there an ETA on when Ubuntu Touch is available for that device?
<Mengine> The big news (apart from this Jedi beard)
<Neo31> is it already live ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> It's live!
<alexm_> it's live
<SirSqueakalot> Yay!
<SirSqueakalot> It's not loading on the browser but works on YouTube.
<SirSqueakalot> (Not loading on the ubuntuonair.com page)
<delsa> hi to all
<manu27993> hi
<thecosmicfrog_> Not working for me on YouTube either.
<donne> hi @ all
<jdrab> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGG_GHYzSLs
<gbahry> it's a bit slow for me
<qermit> its working
<QinDenver> Still says "please stand by" from Colorado.
<qermit>  \o/
<nukleuz> Wondering... The interface looks different. Installed Ubuntu Touch on my GNex for few months ago. Updated it "on air" (from the phone) last weekend. But I cant recognize the UI. Do I need to flash my phone again, to get the new UI?
<rufphus> Hello.
<pmatulis> hello
<FuLgOrE_> because I cannot watch the youtube channel due to the chinese restrictions I just ask my question here and now: Is there a plan to officially support the Nexus 5 / hammerhead? That would be great
<jdrab> QinDenver: use the youtube link if ubuntuonair does not work for you
<CheeseBurg> For people who can't see the video, it is a Chinese and Europeon phone companies that are making Ubuntu phones.
<iBelieve> nukleuz: I think those are new designs that aren't implemented yet
<FuLgOrE_> +ed
<ogra_> proxtube seems to have an issue with the embedded video
<manu27993> mark... r u looking for manufacturer engagements in india?
<ogra_> use http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGG_GHYzSLs&pxtry=1
<nukleuz> CheeseBurg: Ty m8 :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Meizu seems excited about the phone xD
<pmatulis> FuLgOrE_: start your question with "QUESTION: "
<Neo31> i get "please stand by" on youtube
<pmatulis> works fine
<ahmed_> ok
<manu27993> QUESTION : mark... r u looking for manufacturer engagements in india?
<slyhedgehog56> Is Three UK on the carrier support list? Seems like their kind of thing to support something like this
<Tribaal> I get please stand by as well
<MacSlow> ogra_, doesn't work either
<fyksen> Meizu is also starting to sell phones in Europe!
<QinDenver> Nothing. Even on Youtube's site.
<ogra_> MacSlow, works for me now
<jono> get your questions in about the news by typing "QUESTION" followed by your question
<FuLgOrE_> QUESTION: Is it planned to officially support the Nexus5/hammerhead in the future?
<rufphus> QUESTION What went in to the decision to not suppor the Nexus 5 (officially)?
<MacSlow> ogra_, lucky you... since when does that GEMA-stuff mess with hangout-videos?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> When's google gonna make ubuntu phones xD I'm sure even though you're compotition, I'm sure they'll help out eventually :P
<slyhedgehog56> I think Android + Ubuntu in dual boot would make THE perfect phone
<jncarlos> Wait.. no nexus 5 image??
<qrisubiter> Meizu... and what is this second company (for Europe)?
<nikwen> Cannot watch it from Germany. It says "This video isn't available in Germany because it may contain music for which the GEMA didn't grant the music rights." :(
<ogra_> MacSlow, no idea, it was the first time i had that
<slyhedgehog56> Check XDA, surely they'll have Nexus 5 ports on there
<PaulW2U> slyhedgehog56: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/carrier-advisory-group
<pmcgowan> nikwen, BQ
<MacSlow> ogra_, I hope I get the recording some time later :/
<Belogorn> @nikwen for watching from germany use proxtube addon
<slyhedgehog56> Yaay :D Three it there!
<ogra_> slyhedgehog56, we have experimantal images for N5 in ubuntu alreADY
<FuLgOrE_> I checked XDA and I'm running UT on Nexus5. But an official support would be great
<ChloeWolfieGirl> If Sony made a PSN scope, that would be pretty cool!
<jncarlos> It would've been nice to have official support for the N5
<ogra_> slyhedgehog56, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<gonyere> QUESTION: Will any of the phones work on CDMA (aka Verizon) networks?
<nikwen> @Belogorn: Thanks for your reply. :)
<CheeseBurg> FuLgOrE_: How is it running?
<FuLgOrE_> Nexus5: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2594874&page=9
<ogra_> jncarlos, we are trying to focus on one device per class ... and N4 is spread across the teams already
<FuLgOrE_> It is running very fast and smooth but sound isn't working
<manu27993> QUESTION: mark... r u looking for manufacturer engagements in india?
<FuLgOrE_> at the moment
<biscobestia97> if you are in germany u can use something like tor ... or change your ip
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: How many apps are now avaliable for Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> RAZORQ, 200+
<SimonK1> is anyone here watching from Germany? And can tell me how to watch (I'm getting the "GEMA"-Access-denied screen)
<CheeseBurg> RAZORQ: Like a 130 last time i checked.
<gonyere> (and if possible if I can get a response via IRC that'd be awesome... my connections too slow for the video)
<jncarlos> thanks ogra_. The N4 sounds like the most reasonable phone to have support for.
<turbinenreiter> proxy tube for watching from germany
<gbahry> QUESTION: When will the HTML5 UI look and feel exactly like the native QML UI for Ubuntu Touch apps?
<ogra_> turbinenreiter, ++
<slyhedgehog56> Anyone know of a version that works on the i9505 (JFLTEXX)? I found one on XDA but it won't boot :(
<Belogorn> @SimonK1 I'm watching from germany and using ProxTube browser addon
<mhall119> gbahry: yes, it already does
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: When will be avaliable stable (for normal user) Ubuntu Touch?
<SimonK1> Belogorn, i see :) a shame it is censored already^^
<jono> any questions about BQ or Meizu?
<jono> ask them by saying QUESTION first
<Nijo> QUESTION : When will ubuntu touch officail build for nexus 5 come out???
<Egghead_> You with the cute accent
<Egghead_> marry me
<tim_> <SimonK1> versuch mal proxytube
<nikwen> @Belogorn: Which browser are you using?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> GiffGaff and Ting are more customer friendly but they aren't popular ;-;
<nikwen> @tim_: The same question goes to you.
<ogra_> QUESTION: when can I buy a meizu phone for my mom
<gonyere> QUESTION Will either of the phones support CDMA phones? (please answer via irc...)
<ogra_> (with ubuntu indeed)
<SimonK1> tim_ danke, ich bin grade am installieren ;)
<nitrub> does meizu ship worldwide?
<turbinenreiter> doesn't the whole carrier thing suck, given their track record of unfreeing stuff - bloat on android phones, locked bootloaders, sim-lock, violations of net neutrality ... .
<ogra_> SimonK1, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGG_GHYzSLs&pxtry=1 wenn das embedded video nich geht
<sabdfl> hello all
<ogra_> hey sabdfl
<mrbrookz> hi!
<mrgoodcat> Is there a live blog of this anywhere? Cant watch at work
<roadmr> QUESTION: BQ is in Europe, Meizu in China, will phones be available only in those markets or can we expect some to be available in the Americas or Africa?
<nikwen> @Belogron and tim_: Thanks working now. :)
<ogra_> mrgoodcat, it is recorded
<Egghead_> Okay real question, how will you monetize an open-source platform and make it survive
<Atze> helllo
<sabdfl> what a great effort by everybody to bring us to this point
<Egghead_> Is this a community venture or a business one
<Guest14711> from germany i cant watch this video
<Guest14711> any alternative?
<gbahry> QUESTION: Would the phones be ready from the beginning to converge into desktop PCs?
<ogra_> Guest14711, use the proxtube firefox addon
<mrgoodcat> ogra, i guess ill wait then
<ogra_> gbahry, no
<Egghead_> Yes HTML5 turns me on
<npm> is the youtube hangout channel supposed to say "please stand by" or am i having problems?
<tim_> iam sorry, but why this please stand by thing?
<Egghead_> I feel the sexy feelings about this platform
<ogra_> tim_, try http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGG_GHYzSLs&pxtry=1
<gbahry> ogra_ i mean in terms of hardware
<tim_> <ogra_> thx, but the same!?
<isantop> tim_, Also, try it from Chrom(e)(ium)
<iBelieve> QUESTION: What is/will be the best tablet (that will be supported for a long time) to buy so I can use Ubuntu Touch as a developer?
<ogra_> gbahry, not with the first iteration, the Ubuntu Edge would have had the right HW for it
<npm> ogra_: that link still gives "please stand by"
<Nijo> QUESTION : When will ubuntu touch officail build for nexus 5 come out???
<Egghead_> QUESTION: will you marry me
<Marcos_> QUESTION Any chances or plans to ship any of the models to latin america?
<Nijo> QUESTION : When will ubuntu touch officail build for nexus 5 come out???
<pepies> will you marry me ?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: When will the phones come out?
<mhall119> questions are being queued, theren's no need to re-ask them
<sokolgeo> where to buy your new phone?  when?
<Nijo> QUESTION : When will ubuntu touch officail build for nexus 5 come out???
<ogra_> iBelieve, the new nexus 7 (flo)
<dank2501> QUESTION: carriers have bloated android, can we guarantee this wont happen to ubuntu? I want a clean user experience
<gQuigs> QUESTION: release time table?
<mhall119> Nijo: wait for them to answer please
<helbuns> QUESTION any time table on ubuntu touch nexus 5 support?
<Nijo> QUESTION : When will ubuntu touch officail build for nexus 5 come out???
<LiamP> QUESTION How does Ubuntu work and effect other open source OSes like Jolla, Firefox OS, Tizen, etc?
<zikalify> How long will you provide updates to nexus 4 for?
<Adict> QUESTION: Any plans with Fairphone?
<slyhedgehog56> QUESTION - Will Ubuntu Touch be released as an alternative to Android devices or to be released along with them e.g. dual boot?
<mrbrookz> QUESTION: The mobile partners BQ and Meizu, when are they likely to release ubuntu phones, what tier will they be (expensive phones, or low budget), what hardware might they run?
<WhenIsTheDesktop> QUESTION: When is the new Desktop ready?
<iBelieve> ogra_: and that will be supported for a long time? I don't want to get something just for it to be dropped
<ogra_> helbuns, Nijo, there are no plans for official N5 ports ... but there are experimental images https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<bclark86> QUESTION : When will Ubuntu Touch be available on the Nexus 7 2013 model?
<Egghead_> QUESTION: Is this a community venture or a business one, and how will it interact with and survive in a market-dominated cell pjone landscape
<ogra_> iBelieve, no guarantees :)
<ulkesh> QUESTION: I'm eager to test Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 (2013, flo) device.  Is there an ETA on when Ubuntu Touch is available for that device?
<rfrapp> QUESTION: Di you think the Ubuntu Edge will ever exist?
<GeorgeTom> QUESTION: Will there be some focus on the desktop OS again sometime? Ubuntu on Desktop seems to have been neglected since mobile emerged.
<helbuns> ogra: thank you!!!
<turbinenreiter> QUESTION: Why should we be happy about the carrier involvment, given their track record of unfreeing stuff? Like SIM-lock, locked bootloaders and so on.
<Belogorn> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu phones be as powerful as the Ubuntu Edge?
<ogra_> ulkesh, hopefully next week
<rfrapp> *Do
<JonathanGurebo> DO I HAVE FULL ACCESS TO MY UBUNTU SMARTPHONE?
<iBelieve> ogra_: ok
<FunnyLookinHat> QUESTION: Screenshots in the announcement look different with unique tiles and scope results.  Will the SDK soon support adding those within applications and reflect those mockups in Unity Touch?
<gbahry> QUESTION: When will Unity 8 be available for proper use on desktop Ubuntu?
<ulkesh> ogra_: thanks!
<GreenChris> QUESTION When will Convergency be completly ready?
<ogra_> ulkesh, also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2for experimental images
<timp> JonathanGurebo: "question" should be in caps, and then the question can be in lowercase :)
<ulkesh> ogra_: thanks again!
<ogra_> gbahry, in 14.10 the first steps are planned for unity8
<Leig> QUESTION I'm buying a new phone should I get a Nexus 4, should I wait for an Ubuntu phone? When will there likely be one I can buy?
<mhall119> FunnyLookinHat: those screenshots show what's coming to the Dash, it's not app-relatd
<kemmotar> QUESTION: When new Unity 8 for desktop will be available?
<Egghead_> QUESTIONL Nice beard. Will you keep that cute beard?
<ogra_> kemmotar, starting in 14.10
<JonathanGurebo> DO I HAVE FULL ACCESS TO MY UBUNTU SMARTPHONE?
<jorik_> QUESTION : Will these phones have the possibility to connect a monitor and a mouse and keyboard and use it as a desktop?
<FunnyLookinHat>  mhall119 - So - the scopes WILL have those different size elements , yes?  Just trying to make sure mockups are reflecting direction
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How long do you think it will take to get more important, and used applications such as Microsofts Skype and Google's Applications?
<ogra_> JonathanGurebo, as much as google has to your android phone
<JonathanGurebo> do i have full access to my ubuntu phone?
<Ursinha> JonathanGurebo: prefix your questions with QUESTION, and there's no need to repeat as the questions are queued :)
<ogra_> JonathanGurebo, upgrading needs root access
<mhall119> FunnyLookinHat: that's the plan, to give control over the display of results to the scopes themselves
<Botty_> why ubuntu phone haven't italian language ?
<Leig> QUESTION is there an Ubuntu phone being released soon like the edge that supports convergence??
<FunnyLookinHat> mhall119, fantastic  :)
<ogra_> JonathanGurebo, oh, you ... yeah, you do
<paulovap_> QUESTION:  Any plans to expand to South America and other emerging markets?
<manu27993> QUESTION: Coming to lowend devices, how low can ubuntu for phones touch?
<ogra_> Leig, only phone for now ... no desktop mode
<mrgoodcat> Leig: depends on how you define soon
<conkuer> QUESTION: I buy non-locked, no contract, full price phones like Nexus 5.  Is that the approach with Ubuntu phones?
<JonathanGurebo> QUESTION Do I have full access to my ubuntu phone as user and developer? How much access?
<qermit> QUESTION: Will ubuntu phone have capability to transform into workstation if i connect USB keyboard and HDMI monitor?
<isantop> FunnyLookinHat, You are obsessed with those elements. ;-)
<gQuigs> QUESTION: how long will Ubuntu on Mobile be supported for?
<Nikten> QUESTION: anybody know some stable image for Galaxy S3?
<andrewbiolo> Hello Everyone! Someone can do a summary of the discorse, please? I can't see the video in Germany!!!
<kemmotar> QUESTION: When new Unity 8 for desktop will be available?
<nakanut> QUESTION: When will country-specific carriers be announced?
<rufphus> QUESTION: Could everyone give their favorite feature of the OS in its current state? 1 feature. No cheating. :P
<JonathanGurebo> Are al
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will UTouch be available for the Nexus 7 2013
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: When the Ubuntu phones are released, will we see a smooher experience on them than on current Nexus devices?
<vasil_> QUESTION
<vasil_> a
<ogra_> ChloeWolfieGirl, next week
<ogra_> ChloeWolfieGirl,  there are experimental images already https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<JonathanGurebo> QUESTION will all desktop apps run on my ubuntu phone? MySQL? other server software over apt-get?
<ogra_> JonathanGurebo, no
<ogra_> JonathanGurebo, the phone uses Mir ... apps that can use Mir will run
<mhall119> running mysql on a phone?
<dholbach> kemmotar, we're working on getting a preliminary (tech preview) desktop session out there, but it's still work in progress
<vasil_> Are you going to release the ubuntu edge
<mrgoodcat> ogra_: shouldn't that not affect cli apps?
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: What about the new screenshots we've been seeing lately (with a cleaner dash with new buttons and all)? When will these UI changes see the light of day?
<ogra_> mrgoodcat, right, cli works
<timp> ogra_, JonathanGurebo mysql doesn't need X, so my guess is that it would work
<Egghead_> takka takka
<ogra_> yes
<vasil_> QUESTION: Are you going to release the ubuntu edge
<ogra_> vasil_, no, it was not funded
<tuxd3v> One of the gold Keys of Ubuntu, is it openess, and freedom to run a lot of app's in a way that we could look to a smartphone like a computer, would Ubuntu Give us that Freedom???I mean would us be allowed to rum a chat server for example or a http server on our Ubuntu phone??
<dholbach> Nikten, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices for a list of ports that others are maintaining
<oszika05> QUESTION: When will be ubuntu for android released? (sorry for my bad english)
<JonathanGurebo> QUESTION when is ubuntu phones expected to be common?
<mrgoodcat> QUESTION: are there any major US carriers with expressed interest in releasing a phone in the next 5 years?
<Botty_> when will we see the new home of ubuntu touch, like that of the images on the site ..?
<GeorgeTom> QUESTION: Will there be some focus on the desktop OS again sometime? Ubuntu on Desktop seems to have been neglected since mobile emerged.
<rufphus> QUESTION: Do any of today's guests use Ubuntu Touch as their daily phone?
<Nikten> dholbach, i have installed latest build (n°4) yet. but it isn stable version.
<ogra_> rufphus, i do ... (not actually a guset though :) )
<mrgoodcat> rufphus: i did for a while
<ogra_> Nikten, if you experience instrabilities, please file bugs
<WhiteMonkey> QUESTION: Will these new devices be able to be used as desktop machines when attached to a monitor, keyboard and mouse?
<Macci> Will someone release a phone like the Asus padfone? It is the Perfect Ubuntu Device - make a Tablet from Smartphone - make a Netbook from Tablet!
<tuxd3v> QUESTION:One of the gold Keys of Ubuntu, is it openess, and freedom to run a lot of app's in a way that we could look to a smartphone like a computer, would Ubuntu Give us that Freedom???I mean would us be allowed to rum a chat server for example or a http server on our Ubuntu phone??That would be Tremendous key diference betwen all contenders!
<ogra_> WhiteMonkey, no
<drparny1> QUESTION: Can we expect full convergence - Mir, Desktop convergence, apps convergence, Ubuntu for Android, Unity * and all the goodies in a stable LTS version say the 16.04?
<LiamP> QUESTION: In addition to apps, how will Ubuntu Touch support other types of content distribution like ringtones, wallpapers, video, etc?
<JonathanGurebo> QUESTION software updates intervall?
<ogra_> drparny1, hopefully :)
<ogra_> JonathanGurebo, currently it is daily
<Egghead_> Neat
<Egghead_> Thanks for answering
<sabdfl> tuxd3v, yes, pretty much, it's the same code. you'll have to run in a container but you can definitely run anything from the server on the phone
<David-WDA> QUESTION How is ubuntu going to address identifiers for advertisers and maintain privacy for it's users?
<mrgoodcat> QUESTION: will phone have the same support timeframe as the desktop?
<WhiteMonkey> ogra_: the current Nexus 4 build can be plugged into monitor and key/mouse?
<eaoden> Hi Nikten
<ogra_> David-WDA, http://mdeslaur.blogspot.ca/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-and-user-privacy.html
<sabdfl> on the update front - every ubuntu phone will be updated at the same time, not fragmented like android
<eaoden> :D
<ogra_> WhiteMonkey, no
<BOHverkill>  QUESTION: root access on Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> BOHverkill, on nexust images that is on by default
<sabdfl> not all phones will go past an LTS, but they will all get updates till 16.04, then the ones that are capable will go past that, others will stick on 16.04
<ogra_> (adb gets you a rootshell immediately)
<SimonK1> mrgoodcat dam, i had written exactly the same question^^
<Nikten> eaoden, Hi ;)
<gQuigs> sabdfl: awesome!
<mrgoodcat> QUESTION: will ubuntu touch auto update or will you need to explicitly update it
<K_Peignot> QUESTION : Is Ubuntu TV still alive or is it abandonned in the profit of phones/tablets/desktop
<gQuigs> ^about the updates
<vasil_> QUESTION:will you eneble developers to make comunity versions of ubuntu touch
<mhall119> vasil_: already do
<isantop> QUESTION What are the expectations for ensuring timely updates for all devices?
<JonathanGurebo> QUESTION Can you do the 'neardy' stuff like terminal and so on?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What separates Ubuntu from other distros is a goal and a plan. what is Ubuntu's next 5 year plan?
<ogra_> mrgoodcat, it will autoupdate ... currently you need to tap on "update"
<eaoden> QUESTION: I can't watch the video with Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander and Firefox :(
<Marcos_> QUESTION is this phone going to be deliver to latin america or emerging markets are going to be relegated?
<mhall119> JonathanGurebo: terminal is in the default image right now
<ogra_> JonathanGurebo, yes
<Ultimo_> like a tablet with a keyboard? :-)
<Egghead_> I am excited just hearing about my phone being my desktop
<devrat> How close to the desktop is the Ubuntu Phone going to be?
<JonathanGurebo> QUESTION What Cloud services is included?
<mrgoodcat> sabdfl: after phones that "aren't capable" stick at 16.04, will they continue to receive security updates? or will they be SOL?
<ogra_> vasil_, they already exist (more or less)
<surgemcgee> QUESTION: Are there plans for developer goodies like SMS notifications and other Phongap plugin like stuff?
<eaoden> Tht's a good question devrat
<David-WDA> QUESTION How is ubuntu going to address identifiers for advertisers and maintain user privacy for mobile devices?
<WanAizuddin> How about vmware that run on ubuntu for example when we open application like microsoft office.
<daki20> QUESTION Will there be any sync-software available for pc?
<gabigtr123> will be avalible ubuntu touch gor acer cloud mobile s 500
<ogra_> David-WDA, read http://mdeslaur.blogspot.ca/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-and-user-privacy.html
<complaint> Stream is NOT AVAILABLE in Germany because of music rights! Thanks a lot!
<Egghead_> QUESTION what will be the interaction between android and ubuntu? It won't happen because of proprietary stuff right?
<ogra_> daki20, the devices usupport MTP today, is that enough ?
<mhall119> complaint: which is funny, because there's no music
<newagehascome> Question: Regarding dualboot, is theregoing to be any way to update the ubuntu image from the system settings instead of uninstalling from the dual boot app on android and installing it from the official ubuntu channel(could save possibly MB's of data i believe)
<mrgoodcat> QUESTION: after phones that "aren't capable" stick at 16.04, will they continue to receive security updates? or will they be SOL?
<ogra_> complaint, use proxtube
<ogra_> complaint, works fine here
<bladernr_> QUESTION: will the phone image have the same level of kernel churn and ABI change as the full distro does (for example, how every LTS point release is a completely new kernel, rather than a minor update to a single kernel version)?
<ogra_> complaint, (firefox addon)
<mhall119> mrgoodcat: questions are queued, there's no need to repeat them
<mrgoodcat> mhall119: i wanted to change it from addressing a specific user to QUESTION
<markdude> COMMENT: Mr S, I feel the need to point out your beard rocks! FOSS needs more stylish facial hair :)
<ogra_> bladernr_, currently we use the android hardware stack ... including the kernel so there are not many kernel upgrades atm
<bladernr_> ogra_: ack
<tuxd3v> QUESTION: Will we continue to administrate ubuntu for phones in the same way that we do in computers??I mean, with the same root structure in filesystem , etc?because android its a nightmare with this.
<Belogron_> QUESTION: WILL it be possible to change e.g. the entire color scheme?
<snwh> QUESTION: these devices from bq and Meizu, will they original designs for Ubuntu or simply existing hardware from these manufacturers with Ubuntu as its OS?
<ogra_> tuxd3v, it has a normal ubuntu rootfs (but readonly by default )
<vasil_> QUESTION:Will ubuntu eneble developersto make comunity versions
<Egghead_> Seriously that beard is great
<Egghead_> I love it
<JonathanGurebo> QUESTION sync-software like iTunes?
<IsaacReidGuest> Where within Europe are Ubuntu Phones planned to be released?
<slyhedgehog56> QUESTION - Will Ubuntu be released in it's own line of devices or will it be available to install on devices as an option form Android etc. ? So like it is on PC's now?
<ElectroPug> Hey people, I missed the stream, does anyone know where i can watch it now?
<Egghead_> GREAT BEARD
<slyhedgehog56> It's live now!
<jorgenvedom> QUESTION:Where do you see the OS in 5 years time.
<ogra_> vasil_, yes, they already exist https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<IsaacReidGuest> QUESTION - Where within Europe are Ubuntu Phones planned to be released?
<Abdulaziz> Will you support Arab users
<bladernr_> Egghead_: yes, Mark's Beard is awesome.  Jono and rickspencer3 need to grow beards too ;-)
<LiamP> Thanks Mark!
<ogra_> Abdulaziz, why wouldnt we
<eaoden> ElectroPug At the top of the window
<Nivex> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu working with carriers to ensure these devices work fully with IPv6?
<rickspencer3> bladernr_, I've been down that road, it's not a pretty place
<ogra_> Abdulaziz, Ubuntu for phones will support the same amount of languages Ubuntu desktop supportes
<ElectroPug> eaoden you mean UbuntuOnAir?
<complaint> proxtube installed - still nothing!
<K30PS> when will we see the first ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> complaint, try http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGG_GHYzSLs&pxtry=1
<complaint> u! now
<complaint> thanks
<ogra_> :)
<complaint> gosh! :-/
<JonathanGurebo> QUESTION Is this Ubuntu phone desktop class?
 * ogra_ was suffering the same 
<ogra_> JonathanGurebo, no
<SirSqueakalot> squeak
<markdude> +1 Jono beard. Possibly Salvador Dali style XD
<ElectroPug> whoops, alright thanks the video din't work a few seconds ago so i thought it was either down or over :)
<omar__> Is the first Ubuntu touch phone going to be available internationally? And is the phone going ot have desktop capabilities? Like terminal? Gimp? And access to all the standard ubuntu repos?
<eaoden> ElectroPug Yes, if you can watch the video
<JonathanGurebo> QUESTION Can you make it more as a desktop device? change user-agent, adobe flash, java
<EATSHRIP> will ubuntu touch be available on the nexus 5?
<bladernr_> QUESTION, I think following omar_, anyone know if the first models will be multi-band and unlocked so they can be easily used internationally with local SIMs?  I'm presuming yes, but confirmation would be nice.
<ogra_> EATSHRIP, yes, but not officially supported ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2 has experimental images already
<bclark86> is there competition from other traditional Linux desktop distros for the mobile market e.g. Linux Mint or Debian
<ogra_> bclark86, not really atm
<Marcos_> QUESTION What phone do you use Mark? Do you use an Ubutnu phone?
<ogra_> bclark86, firefoxOS and jolla are rather the "competition"
<vasil_> QUESTION:When will touch 2.0 land
<ogra_> vasil_, end of april with the trusty release
<bclark86> thanks for the answer
<sreeraj> so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<ogra_> yes
<JonathanGurebo> QUESTION Can I install java, adobe flash
<sreeraj> QUESTION : so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<eaoden> ogra_ Hi, why wouldn't you work together with the Firefox OS community to build the smartphone ?
<snwh> funny how the answers to their favourites related to what they do at canonical ;)
<conkuer> QUESTION: Why is Rick Spencer such a badass?
<ogra_> eaoden, because we build different systems ... our html5 apps should run on their phone though and vice versa
<sreeraj> QUESTION : so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<sreeraj> QUESTION : so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<sreeraj> QUESTION : so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<sreeraj> QUESTION : so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<sreeraj> QUESTION : so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<ogra_> (with minor adjustments)
<dshimer> Thanks so much, it's always appreciated!
<sreeraj> QUESTION : so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<sreeraj> QUESTION : so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<sreeraj> QUESTION : so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<Nivex> sreeraj: easy there killer
<sreeraj> QUESTION : so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<ogra_> sreeraj, yes
<sreeraj> QUESTION : so will nexus 4 be the refernce phone for ubuntu touch quiet a long time???
<LiamP> Thanks guys! You guys are awesome.
<ElectroPug> sreeraj calm down man
<bclark86> thanks guys
<David-WDA> Thanks. and spammer cool it.
<jdrab> awesome..
<mhall119> if you want to talk more about the development of Ubuntu for phones, join #ubuntu-touch, and if you are interested in apps join #ubuntu-app-devel
<rickspencer3> hi sreeraj
<sabdfl> sreeraj, yes
<mrbrookz> Nice work, great announcements!
<rickspencer3> I can say that I personally have a Nexus 4
<rickspencer3> :)
<sabdfl> me too
<JonathanGurebo> QUESTION When is next sream?
<manu27993> QUESTION: mark... y r u so awesome
<sreeraj> sorry just curious
<sabdfl> manu27993, it's the beard
<jdrab> JonathanGurebo: http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<eaoden> Is it over now ? :(
<WanAizuddin> exit
<WanAizuddin> quit
<WanAizuddin> close
<eaoden> */exit
<andvarp> xD
<Alex______> QUESTION What will the hardware options look like for Ubuntu for Phones
<SimonK1> did they say anything about "how long those smartphones will be updated"?
<jdrab> aand puff their gone :D
<WhiteMonkey> thank you guys!
<WanAizuddin> */exit
<WanAizuddin> exit
<WanAizuddin> Thank you.
<BOHverkill> thx!!!
<eaoden> WaiAizuddin No, you write "/exit"
<Nikten> Excuse me but i'm italian and i don't speak english very well. can anyone say me what's happened on this Hangout?
<lutostag> ~/part
<krabador> hi people, it's possible to pose question , later?
<Peace-> krabador: no
<krabador> ok
<Peace-> lol
<krabador> :D
<tuxd3v> QUESTION: what are the companys that will create smartphones for ubuntu??
<SonikkuAmericca> You are streaming.
<Oni_Shadow> totaly out of the subject but will unity be available on other linux distibution?
<krabador> Oni_Shadow, yes, on some
<krabador> like arch
<tuxd3v> QUESTION: what are the companys that will create smartphones for ubuntu??I mean the literal names
<tuxd3v> thanks
<Peace-> meizu tuxd3v
<eaoden> Out of topic but will be Skype available for Linux on an upper distribution than 10.04 ? :D
<Oni_Shadow> great I tried arch a couple of weeks ago but after a month, i missed unity so much that i install back ubuntu :p
<tuxd3v> meizu in a chineso one, and the other(european)
<tuxd3v> ?
<eaoden> I mean, Ubuntu (sorry)
<krabador> Peace-, i told to you, yo buy a meizu
<krabador> but you not
<Oni_Shadow> eaoden: it is
<eaoden> Uh ?
<Peace-> krabador: hey i spent 239 euro for a phone and i will not pay 400 for a phone
<Oni_Shadow> you have to launch it with a weird command but it is
<Peace-> krabador: for me 250 it's the max that a phone should cost
<ogra_> tuxd3v, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/bq-meizu-ubuntu-smartphones-confirmed-for-2014-release
<eaoden> Peace-: That's because you use your phone in a different way.
<tuxd3v> thanks ogra, I was unable to understand the name to query google for it, but now I know...bq the spanish company ;)
<tuxd3v> Ilike that ;)
<Peace-> krabador: i have an 8 core phone with 2 gb of ram eaoden
<tuxd3v> thanks
<ogra_> right, and meizu
<tuxd3v> yeah
<very_cinnamon> congrazt on meizu! ±D
<very_cinnamon> :D
<ogra_> :D
<eaoden> Peace-: 8 core ? Isn't it a phablet ?
<Peace-> eaoden: it's a 5.5 inch phone
<krabador> ogra_, i don't think so
<eaoden> Peace-: Okay, but what is your OS ?
<MAHARSHI> Any Indian Company You are contact for CAG or Product Manufacturing.................?
<krabador> ogra_, you never help to realize the ril support on ubuntu touch for samsung i9100
<Peace-> eaoden: android of course
<ogra_> krabador, sorry ? you dont think what ?
<spider623> is it over?
<MAHARSHI> QUESTION Any Indian Company You are contact for CAG or Product Manufacturing.................?
<gbahry> bye
<ogra_> krabador, i'm not working on the ril layer ... talk to awe on #ubuntu-touch
<Peace-> eaoden: for me 250 euros it's the max you can ask to linux people , 400 euro it's just too much and few people will buy it
<eaoden> Peace-: I bought a low-cost laptop with 8 virtual cores and 8 GB of RAM. Now I regret.
<WhiteMonkey> if it's good people will pay
<eaoden> Peace-: Yes, but it's the better phone, isn't it ?
<Peace-> eaoden: we are speaking of phone or laptop?
<eaoden> Peace-: Of brands. And quality.
<WhiteMonkey> if it can be a converged device people will pay more
<Peace-> eaoden: well if you buy meizu don't aspect a samsung quality
<ubuntu_gamer> convergence, does this mean we can play linux games on our ubuntu phones
<ubuntu_gamer> ?
<krabador> ogra_, i'm joking :D, but sometime i talk to you on #ubuntu-touch
<eaoden> Peace-: I don't know the Samsung quality. I bought an iPhone. Jokes on me ! :-(
<Peace-> hahahah
<mrgoodcat> ubuntu_gamer: it would have to support mir and touch interface
<tuxd3v> WOOWW  the meizu mx3 its fantastic!!and its a great contender for convergence!!
<ogra_> krabador, i'm very swamped with nexus work, but i would love to move on with the galaxy S2 port some day, seems max wallsted doesnt do much anymore
<ubuntu_gamer> ah, cuz that would be awesome! :D
<Peace-> eaoden: samsung galaxy s4 it's a very good phone i prefer over iphone
<ubuntu_gamer> thanks :D
<krabador> ogra_, completly true what you said. wallsted don't do anything
<eaoden> Peace-: Sincerely, I can understand some people like Apple in some ways but it's a luxury brand and I prefer Firefox OS or Ubuntu touch
<tuxd3v> but the screen is to large...since we could in future use a external lcd panel!
<Peace-> ok questions :  you will go for a expensive strategy phone or not?
<Peace-> ok questions :  you will go for a expensive strategy phone or not?
<Peace-> ok questions :  you will go for a expensive strategy phone or not?
<krabador> ogra_, it's almost dead
<krabador> Peace-, it's not on air
<Peace-> krabador: they are not ? wtf
<krabador> not
<Peace-> shame on me
<tuxd3v> :D
<krabador> Peace-, i got wrong too
<ogra_> Peace-, it is over. it was only 30min
<Peace-> oh ok
<beuno> leave
<eaoden> ogra_: I'm sorry if you already said that but I can't watch the video, will a phone running Ubuntu touch be able to run like a desktop connected to a screen ?
<unixpablo> I lost the live. D:
<mrgoodcat> unixpablo: its over i think
<mrgoodcat> someone correct me if i'm wrong
<kartik> hi
<RR_> hi
<mrgoodcat> hi
<PaulW2U> live broadcast ended at around 1730 GMT
<unixpablo> Hello! My name is Pablo. I'm from Brazil.
<unixpablo> I hope USA stop to kill in another country like Venezuela and Ukraine.
<gurra> when will a ubuntu phone be available in europe?
<mrgoodcat> ls
<mrgoodcat> oh damn wrong window
<abusado> so where can we buy these phones?  how much?
<kmdude344> Am I late?
<kmdude344> Aw I was late, oh well.
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<snadge> hello
<bloody77> bonjour
<mn128b> BQ & Meizu?
<curiousonlooker> hello
<curiousonlooker> Could somebody please give me a summary of what's going on?
<PaulW2U> curiousonlooker: on ubuntuonair.com, nothing at present
<curiousonlooker> Is there going to be a major update/announcement to Ubuntu Touch?
<PaulW2U> if you're watching yesterday
<PaulW2U> sorry if you're watching yesterday's video then yes there was an announcement about the ubuntu phone
<TechToMars> hello guys
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
<adrian> hy everybody
<adrian> i have a question pls
<Guest47001> can i install ubuntu on my android tablet?
<_gypsy_> hey guys
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-23
<jiggy> I wabt ubuntu ob air on my samsubg galaxy grand quattro
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-16
<s-layan> hey
<s-layan> eny one ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Charmers Meeting - Speakers:
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/16/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<akiva-thinkpad> on air is happening?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-17
<balloons> a new on-air q and a is happening in 45 mins!
<ewwwwwwww_> hi steve
<steve_jobs_> ubuntu touch is a stolen product
<ewwwwwwww_> you dead?
<steve_jobs_> No. iCloud dude ;)
<ewwwwwwww_> :)))
<ewwwwwwww_> QUESTION: when is the next flash sale?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons, dholbach
<ivoxavier> Maybe after the bq beeing shipped
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/17/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ivoxavier> QUESTION: Will nexus 4 get the same performance as BQ?
<popey> \o/
<balloons> howdy howdy!
<FishForceUltra5> QUESTION: Are all Ubuntu Phone core apps available for the x86 Ubuntu Next daily build as well?
<ewwwwwwww_> QUESTION: will there be a bq E5 or E6  Ubuntu Edition?
<sturmflut-work> QUESTION: Do you know any (new) details about the upcoming Meizu phone?
<Mrtavmi5> brra
<steve_jobs_> QUESTION: Wouldn't be a smart move by canonical bring back Ubuntu One Cloud? It will be magic seeing all our documents sync across all ubuntu devices.
<ewwwwwwww_> QUESTION: bq also makes tablets :P any plans for a tablet? (not necessary bq)
<sturmflut-work> QUESTION: Why will the phones from last weeks flash sale only be shipped in march? I ordered the E4.5 with Android and it was shipped to germany within three days.
<mhall119> I will have 2 Nexus 4's on display, plus my personal one
<Mrtavmi5> just wanted to say that i dont like how much phone screen has padding
<mhall119> unfortunately we didn't have any spare Bq devices for me to use
<Mrtavmi5> no one :)
<mhall119> Mrtavmi5: yeah, but that's a hardware thing :)
<Mrtavmi5> yep i know
<Mrtavmi5> just sayn
<mhall119> follow https://twitter.com/bqreaders to hear about flash sales
<rocky____> QUESTION: How many devices sold in the first flash sale?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: what is the advantage to Canonical and BQ of doing the flash sales?
<Mrtavmi5> AlanBell: i think that they can then sell all of the devices without having production suficit..
<mhall119> AlanBell: 50% more flash :)
<AlanBell> Mrtavmi5: so that is "make to order"
<AlanBell> which they are clearly doing anyway with a 1 month lead time
<Mrtavmi5> AlanBell: i'm not sure what is that.
<AlanBell> it is an existing hardware platform, they have an established production line for most components (bit of tooling for the un-buttoned screen perhaps)
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Are you able to shine any light on what the plans are for the Ubuntu Phone project over the next 2yrs?
<fredflegel> hello, i am bit late, i wanted to ask about ubuntu for phones / touch: for support for caldav/carddav is really important to me because i want to use my non-google services for contacts and calendars. what is the status and roadmap?
<mhall119> syncthing
<rocky____> QUESTION: Are Canonical negotiating major application vendors to bring their apps to UT?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: are there plans to make the "gloryhole" case for other handsets?
<Mrtavmi5> AlanBell: i think i gave you more realistic answer :)
<AlanBell> anyone get how flash sales gauge interest? they do drive enthusiasm, but I don't get how they do anything but mask the demand
<Mrtavmi5> okay now pope fixed
<gmb_> QUESTION: Some reviewers have said that it takes long to flip through all the scopes one by one, especially if you have many installed. Are there other ways of navigating through scopes?
<fredflegel> Question: Do you know of the Fairphone project? How to you think the Goals of Fairphone and Ubuntu (for Phones) align? Disclaimer: I am a Fairphone owner.
<balloons> AlanBell, I think popey said it best as well.. we're not marketing folks, but I think Mrtavmi5 and ourselves have given some logic as to why it may be being sold this way
<fredflegel> Question: caldav/carddav is really important to me because i want to use my non-google services for contacts and calendars. what is the status and roadmap on that? is that a "canonical" or more a community effort?
<steve_jobs_> QUESTION: Main question. Is Ubuntu Touch a copy of iOS?
<popey> steve_jobs_: enough trolling thanks
<sturmflut-work> QUESTION: If you are talking to major application vendors about porting their applications, do they also get access to development devices? Or are they restricted to the emulator and used Nexus devices like anybody else.
<AlanBell> QUESTION: with the current barriers to purchase in place, how do you give ISVs the confidence that the platform will eventually be made available to a big enough market?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: will the screen resolution of the Meizu device be the same as the BQ device?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: is the background wallpaper located at /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png ?
<popey> ls: cannot access /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png: No such file or directory
<sturmflut-work> QUESTION: Will there be some kind of feedback from the app store to the developers, e.g. will Canonical provide aggregate statistics about search keywords so that we know which applications users want the most? An official voting platform or something like that would also be a possibility.
<AlanBell> :)
<gmb_> QUESTION: Does the infographic show notifications?
<sturmflut-work> QUESTION: The current app lifecycle prevents apps from running in the background. Do you think this principle will uphold over time, or will there be some exceptions necessary at some point?
<FishForceUltra5> QUESTION: In terms of it's functionality, will Unity 8 on the desktop be much different than Unity 7? Also, when are we likely to see some advances in the Unity 8 desktop (e.g. more advanced window management).
<AlanBell> MX4 resolution is 1152 x 1920 pixels (~418 ppi pixel density)
 * AlanBell googled it
<sturmflut-work> AlanBell: AFAIK there are two different models, the MX4 and the MX4 Pro
<AlanBell> ooh, which is 1536 x 2560 pixels (~546 ppi pixel density)
<AlanBell> QUESTION: so which MX4 variant will the Ubuntu phone be based on? MX4/MX4 Pro
<AlanBell> they are completely different phones, different chipsets and everything
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all
<akiva-thinkpad> i got 10 minutes
<balloons> hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, do you guys need questions?
<popey> I think we're good
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmm okay :)
<ivoxavier> QUESTION: Can we expect improvements on the  nexus4 battery management?  If I leave my nexus4 at night, in air plane mode, by the moornig it has lower battery. I tested it many times.
<akiva-thinkpad> <zapa_2> QUESTION: any chance of getting some C++/OpenGL documentation for Ubuntu Phone SDK?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Are either of you using Unity while you develop?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Are either of you using Unity8 while you develop?
<sturmflut-work> popey: Your room is getting very dark, BTW
<mhall119> I don't think anybody is using Unity 8 desktop regularly yet
<popey> bug 1372413
<balloons> FishForceUltra5, and whomever else: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop
<balloons> give it a whirl, good fun ^^
<akiva-thinkpad> <SidPayton> QUESTION: Are there conversations ongoing between Canonical and the Fairphone? Fairphone 2 might be a good match with Ubuntu for all security and environmental thinking people like myself.
<popey> where are these coming from?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, mhall was too slow last week
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<mhall119> akiva-thinkpad: ah, those were the ones we didn't get ot?
<akiva-thinkpad> <ubundrd_> QUESTION: Is 1 GB enough for Ubuntu to run smoothly or will it lag like Android?
<akiva-thinkpad> yep
<ivoxavier> QUESTION: Will nexus4 users get the scopes available in the bq?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Unity8 desktop is aiming to emulate Unity7 as a first goal; is there anything that it will add that unity7 does not have? Anything you would like to see? (Like a terminal scope?)
<AlanBell> QUESTION: what are you putting on the pancakes today?
<mhall119> terminal scope?
<mhall119> popey: slackers? We were just more popular than you
<akiva-thinkpad> mhall119, yah; basically something like guake.
<ivoxavier> the nearby scope
<sturmflut-work> QUESTION: It is currently quite hard to build apps that use 3D acceleration because Qt3D is still incomplete/beta, libSDL is still being worked on and the desktop and the devices support different subsets of OpenGL. Are there any plans to improve this situation, e.g. does Canonical work with the major 3D engine manufacturers?
<mhall119> akiva-thinkpad: not really what scopes are intended for
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<akiva-thinkpad> so say, ctrl+alt+t would open up a pane with a terminal
<popey> thanks everyone!
<mhall119> nice one popey and balloons
<ivoxavier> thanks!
<sturmflut-work> popey, balloons: Thanks for your time!
<akiva-thinkpad> that was fun
<AlanBell> thanks balloons and popey :)
<balloons> thanks!
<toddc> thank you
<popey> \o/
<fish_mooney> !seen penguin
<popey> thanks for pasting the questions akiva-thinkpad :)
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, mmm only wish I remembered; last week, I was able to get double the audience on :)
<popey> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, maybe I can see if I can get the bot to post notifications in reddit and irc chat when its going to happen :)
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<akiva-thinkpad> AirBot, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmm :P
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, cool
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-18
<araramac_> is  there any working draft of the ubuntu touch porting guide?
<araramac_> would love to try it out and update as required
<s-layan> hey
<s-layan> hey
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/18/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<pooky_> QUESTION  Currently I'm running RTM 14.09 of Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 and it is missing imho the most basic NATIVE apps of email and a calendar.  Did/will the BQ Phone ship with the a native email client and calendar?  And if not, why wouldn't the most basic of native apps not be included?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
 * Bl4ckD34Th Bl4ckD34Th return to take your soul! You own to Bl4ckD34Th!!!
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-22
<Arron> why dosnt ubuntu boot on toshiba encore windows tablet ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-02-23
<swaveck> hello, is there a show today?
<dholbach> yep, starting in about an hour :)
<ahayzen> dholbach, on twitter it said "starting in 15 minutes" ... 25 minutes ago ;-)
<dholbach> sorry, that was a mistake in the calendar which jose just fixed :-)
<ahayzen> ah cool :-)
<swaveck> maybe LIVE from MWC2016 ?
<dholbach> swaveck, no, unfortunately not
<taimur> ok
<taimur> how can i ask question?
<dholbach> about to start in a few minutes! :)
<mhall119> swaveck: video hangout on conference wifi? that sounds doubtful :)
<dholbach> if you have questions, just make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<swaveck> I saw today popey's post from wifi ANALyzer ;)
<swaveck> crowdy
<pew_pew_pew> QUESTION: are there any games on ubuntu phones?
<davmor2> pew_pew_pew: yes
<balloons> hello all ;-
<balloons> we're aren't live from MWC, but there's some exciting bits going on right now!
<pew_pew_pew> davmor2: candy crush?
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> keep the questions coming
<dholbach> we'll get to them in a bit
<davmor2> pew_pew_pew: no, but there are games similar
<pew_pew_pew> davmor2: good, my mum loves candy crush
<ICEMANno1> QUESTION: What's the next convergence ubuntuphone and how can it be done with the Meizu Pro 5?
<pew_pew_pew> QUESTION: should i buy the meizu pro5 for my mum? she has an old samsung now (candy crush + facebook will do)
<pew_pew_pew> QUESTION: how much does the little robot from ubuntu booth costs?
<ahayzen> pew_pew_pew, https://uappexplorer.com/apps?category=games&sort=-points may be of interest :-)
<bm7at> When is the M10 Aquaris Ubuntu Edition available to buy in europe? :)
<user20> [QUESTION] In a recent article on ubuntu insights regarding the Meizu Pro 5 was the following mentioned: "Recent additions to the ecosystem include Spotify and games from Play Canvas." Is there anything new regarding spotify on ubuntu phone which has not been made official or do they mean the Cutespotify app which is in the store since a long time now? Link: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/02/17/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-lau
<ICEMANno1> @dholbach: sorry for the repetetative question
<pew_pew_pew> ahayzen: cool, dotty looks nice
<pew_pew_pew> QUESTION: how does the side thing on the tablet works? how do you put the app there? or how do you close, show it
<ahayzen> dholbach, think this is the link https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/02/17/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-launches-globally/
<mhall119> bm7at: start your question with QUESTION in all caps so they see it
<mhall119> pew_pew_pew: no Candy Crush, but there's a new app called "Balls alpha" which is a knock-off of it
<dholbach> thanks ahayzen
<pew_pew_pew> mhall119: cool! i've seen that app on pro5!
<ahayzen> \o/ thanks dpm :-)
 * dpm hugs ahayzen :)
<faenil> :D
<faenil> I have an M10 here, not ready to showcase features though :D
<bm7at> mhall119: thanks man for info but he already answered the question, and they don't know a specific date so. :(
<pew_pew_pew> :D
<pew_pew_pew> great explanation thanks :D
<dholbach> keep the questions coming! :-)
<mhall119> pew_pew_pew: mind you, it's an infuriating game :)
<pew_pew_pew> mhall119: it's ok, it's for my mum :D
<pew_pew_pew> QUESTION: what would you guys like to see improved on ubuntu phone? better design, faster apps loading time.. etc
<faenil> new design is already there, wait for implementation :)
<faenil> waiting*
<pew_pew_pew> faenil: wow sooper! can't wait
<faenil> (/me is a software developer in the Design Team)
<pew_pew_pew> faenil: in ota10?
<faenil> pew_pew_pew: mmm not sure...maybe some bits...
<pew_pew_pew> faenil: ok then ota11 :D
<user20> [QUESTION] Will it be possible with aethercast to use the ubuntu phones which don't have mhl as Desktop PCs or will aethercast just mirror the screen of the phone?
<pew_pew_pew> in 3-4 months
<faenil> pew_pew_pew: it will not be 1 OTA, it's going to be a continuous stream of modernisation of the UI components
<pew_pew_pew> faenil: even better! the current design is ok, the apps loading time could be better especially for the phone/dialer app
<faenil> o/ at the speakers on the videocall :D
<dholbach> :-D
<faenil> pew_pew_pew: yeah, you might want to read the applauncherd discussion on the ubuntu-phone ML
<pew_pew_pew> i will, thanks
<faenil> np
<pew_pew_pew> QUESTION: have you guys played with the pro5? how is it? is it much faster than mx4?
<faenil> in addition, the SDK team is progressively moving QML UI components to C++, to improve performance...as a side effect that will speed up the app startup time
<faenil> pieces of the pagestack implementation (if you're familiar with the UI components) has been moved to c++...the rest is WIP
<faenil> I believe when all the pieces will be in place and the whole MainView will be C++, that will already bring some nice improvements (but that's just my feeling)
<faenil> SlimPort
<faenil> user20: I don't have much info on that, although I believe there is some work ongoing in that direction
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Is it possible to-do VPN on the phone, easily ?
<user20> Ok thanks
<faenil> dholbach: I'm not aware of any measurement, it's small changes so it's difficult to see changes from one release to the next one
<faenil> but you should see some difference already when comparing OTA10 to, say, OTA7
<dholbach> faenil, ok, thanks
<pew_pew_pew> faenil: nice! mir is also c++? will a rerwite of unity8 in c++ also improve things?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Is there any news with the Hud ?
<faenil> _Sponge: OTA10 should bring UI for VPN configuration, afaik...not 100% sure
<davidcalle> user20: Hardware acceleration with aethercast is being tested these days, it looks promising and should bring seamless convergence capabilities to phones with enough resources.
<faenil> but keep that info with a pinch of salt
<faenil> take*
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Have you seen xdg-app sandboxing (for 'gnome app sandboxing'). How much does it differ from snappy app confinement (I see differences such as apparmor vs selinux etc)? Will snappy be able to support an xdg-app or will snapcraft be able to automatically package one as a snap ?
<ahayzen> (refs https://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2016/02/19/building-an-xdg-app-part-1/ https://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2016/02/19/building-an-xdg-app-part-2/ )
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Could we have a shout-out for the UbuntuAppShowdown subreddit ?
<_Sponge> https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppShowdown
<user20> @davidcalle that sounds good :)
<davidcalle> user20: emphasis on the *should* though, early days :)
<faenil> ahayzen: maybe try #snappy
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Why if distribution is Sooo important to Canonical, can you not buy an Ubuntu (either server or desktop) DVD from the Canonical online store ?
<_Sponge> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1151
<ahayzen> faenil, :-)
<faenil> :)
<_Sponge> Yay shoutout !
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Which PPA, that you know of can alter the laptop Fan Speed on Ubuntu ?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: should or is there an Ubucon Snappy App ?
<user20> [QUESTION] Are there any plans to support voip on ubuntu-phone?
<amp> QESTION: waht is the situation of the Ubuntu Arabic font? What is the plan to set it as default in Ubuntu UI? I have reported many design bugs, but it seems the development is quite slow (or dismissive of some suggestions).
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Why aren't we hearing more from Barcelona about the tablet etc ? I've heard nothing.
<dpm> balloons, ^ (Arabic font question)
<faenil> amp: please let me know if you have bugs that are not getting looked at. I'm not sure about the priority of Arabic UI...I know that when developing the components we definitely take into account RightToLeft layouts though
<balloons> amp, so specifically the full release of the Arabic + other ubuntu font changes are landing with 16.04
<dholbach> _Sponge, have you tried googling "bq m10 ubuntu"?
<dholbach> I saw lots of stuff in my newsfeed today
<balloons> amp, Currently, everything is updated (as it's updated) in xenial. Progress can slow as design isn't an instant thing ;-)
<_Sponge> QUESTION: What do think about the $3 dollar Android phone that could be delivered within a week to your door from India ?
<_Sponge> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pushp.freedom
<balloons> amp, do you have any specific concerns? You should know the focus is on getting something that works into the distribution; so priorities may be different. But bugs that cause issues should be getting looked at
<faenil> dholbach: you mean telepathy?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Why is the calendar pretty much empty for March ?
<amp> I was specifically concerned with bug #697324
<faenil> dholbach: I'm supposed to be working on other things :P I'm happy to reply on IRC though, while I code :)
<faenil> dholbach: but I definitely want to get more involved in community events/initiatives...
<dholbach> thanks everyone!
<dholbach> faenil, awesome
<dpm> faenil, then we shall see you at UbuCon Europe in Essen? :-)
<dholbach> faenil, maybe you want to join the ubuntu-community-team list and bring up your crazy news ideas there :)
<faenil> dpm: I'd love to join...but as you might imagine, it has to go through some decisional layers first :D
<faenil> dholbach: will do
<dholbach> fantastico
<dpm> faenil, no worries, if you want to come and it works calendarwise, we'll sign you up for it :-)
<faenil> signed up to the ML ;)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you around!
<dholbach> ah... the project I was looking at was tox
<dholbach> not sure though how feasible it would be - it looked very interesting though
<dholbach> see you guys!
<faenil> sure, Tox is p2p iirc, sorry I heard "voip"
<faenil> and didn't associate
<faenil> dpm: https://twitter.com/faenil/status/702183658891911168
<dpm> awesome :)
<faenil> :)
<TATTOO_> I would like to install Magia 5 KDE4 on a PC that is currently operating on Windows Vista.  What is the best methodology for the new mount?
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-02-23
<erfbq> _   _      _   _    _        _        _______  _______  _______  _______
<erfbq> ( ) ( )    ( ) ( )  ( \      ( \      (  ___  )(       )(  ___  )(  ____ \
<erfbq> _| |_| |_  _| |_| |_ | (      | (      | (   ) || () () || (   ) || (    \/
<erfbq> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (___) || || || || (___) || (_____
<erfbq> _| (_) |_  _| (_) |_ | |      | |      |  ___  || |(_)| ||  ___  |(_____  )
<erfbq> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (   ) || |   | || (   ) |      ) |
<erfbq> | | | |    | | | |  | (____/\| (____/\| )   ( || )   ( || )   ( |/\____) |
<erfbq> (_) (_)    (_) (_)  (_______/(_______/|/     \||/     \||/     \|\_______)
<erfbq> ##LLAMAS
<erfbq> Bryanstein Kamilion pleia2 diddledan mariogrip Astro7467 sdrobertw popey rmescandon la_juyis ahayzen ahoneybun tribaal FourDollars flexiondotorg chihchun ubuntulog2 BOHverkill Trevinho mhall119 kwmonroe akxwi-dave acheronuk jose davidcalle elopio ubot9 kristbaum m4sk1n kloinka zzarr
